# Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.



## Daniyel

Hello,
Some worrying news stacking up from Britain...

Jihad Watch report


----------



## Daniyel

@Coyote can you move this thread to Europe please?


----------



## Sunni Man

Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunni Man said:


> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......



Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Jews Dominate Sweep of Pedophiles

For the last three years,*Canadian police have done an amazing job in targeting international child porn networks based in Canada, the United States, and other countries. 

_Project Spade _is the name of an international investigation involving the making and selling of videos and images over the internet involving minors (below the age of 18). The police announced Nov. 14 the arrest of almost 350 people and the rescue of over 400 children.


*The international network of child porn producers and distributors was directed by the International Jewish mob*. The key protagonist in this particular case (for _Project Spade_) are Markus Roth of Germany and Brian Way of Canada. Brian Way’s Jewish mom, Sandra Waslov was also involved in setting up the joint operation with her son running and managing operations. She has been indicted and is currently a fugitive on the run.

How did Way come into the police radar? Well, another fellow Jew by the name of David Eisenlohr, similarly involved in the business of exploiting children and pederasty complained to the US Patent and Trademark office that Brian aka Steve Way was swindling his underground business. 

Jews Dominate Sweep of Pedophiles Strange


----------



## Daniyel

Oh yes derail a shameful thread, and for that you are bbeing reported for violating the rule.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sorry Shlomo, but my post is relevant to the topic.      ....


----------



## Daniyel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
Click to expand...

Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.


----------



## Coyote

Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims. 

Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.

Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
Click to expand...


Where you have RELIGION.  You have radicals.

How quickly they forget the Christian priest pedophiles.

Do Jews and Christians kill?

Do Jews and Christians Rape?

Do Jews and Christians Thieve?

Do Jews and Christians commit violence?

Seriously - can the bigotry get any better?


----------



## Ropey

Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.



I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.

After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.

Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.

Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.


----------



## Ropey

OP


Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
Click to expand...


I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> OP
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.
Click to expand...


Topic: 
Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims. 

Me:  show me the data

You: HIJACK

Me:  I get you hate Muslims and god forbid anyone should defend Islam but can you show me some data from a non-biased source that proves the OP?


----------



## Coyote

ok.  So you "disagree".

Still no data to prove the OP.


----------



## Ropey

I'm not telling you how to do your job. I don't agree or disagree with the OP's validity or lack of it.

That's your place. But I do know the hijacks.

And you know them too, regardless of the OP.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> I'm not telling you how to do your job. I don't agree or disagree with the OP's validity or lack of it.
> 
> That's your place. But I do know the hijacks.
> 
> And you know them too, regardless of the OP.



Zone 3.


----------



## Ropey

I'm talking about the hijacks. Excise yourself from the event.  If you can. I say you can.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Daniyel said:


> Oh yes derail a shameful thread, and for that you are bbeing reported for violating the rule.



It's not a derail.  It's a valid counterpoint


----------



## Ropey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes derail a shameful thread, and for that you are bbeing reported for violating the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a derail.  It's a valid counterpoint
Click to expand...


It's not a valid counterpoint.   It's about a different thing entirely.

Did you read it?

Canada and Jews and another post calling the OP shlomo. Another valid post?

A counterpoint?

Yeah, ok.


----------



## flacaltenn

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry Shlomo, but my post is relevant to the topic.      ....



Sorry,, but maybe it's not relevant at all. Would depend on who wrote it and how reliable that person is to be an objective news reporter.. 

Here's your guy Sunni... 


> Canadian extremist Salman Hossain charged with promoting genocide National Post
> 
> A Canadian extremist who has allegedly called for the “extermination” of Jews has been charged with promoting genocide, marking the first time such a case has been filed in Canada.
> 
> Salman Hossain was charged by Ontario Provincial Police following an investigation into Internet posts that advocate the mass killing of Jews in Canada and other Western countries.
> 
> The National Post first reported in January 2008 that police were investigating Mr. Hossain after he allegedly posted messages online saying he enjoyed “watching the blood flow from the western troops” and allegedly said “the Jews are literally the most treacherous nation on the face of the Earth.



A guy who rejoices in seeing OUR troops die and advocates mass genocide --- not reading or buying his shit..


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Topic:
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Me:  show me the data
> 
> You: HIJACK
> 
> Me:  I get you hate Muslims and god forbid anyone should defend Islam but can you show me some data from a non-biased source that proves the OP?
Click to expand...


This story has been out there for over 6 months. Mainstream reporting on it. There are cloistered communities where the abuse is rampant and largely directed by Muslims. I'm not spending the time justifying the 90% here, but it's a real concern.. Even to Muslim leaders as in the BBC report below..



> BBC News - Real or imagined Racism fear over Rotherham child abuse
> 
> A "taboo" subject, "ignoring a politically inconvenient truth", threatening "community cohesion", "fear of being thought racist".
> 
> The report which revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children in Rotherham - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage - found many reasons why the shocking scale of child sexual exploitation in the South Yorkshire town remained hidden.
> 
> Councillors and council staff in particular were criticised for "avoiding public discussion"; some through fear of being thought racist, and some through "wholesale denial" of the problem.
> 
> But Zahoor Farid, a Muslim youth worker in Rotherham, described the abuse in the town as "shocking".
> 
> His words were echoed by Shoki Adbo, a bank worker from the town, who said: "I'm a Muslim and if I saw a Muslim person doing something like that then they would not be a Muslim to me."
> 
> Mr Farid added: "We were lost for words when we saw this report.



I agree this should not be used as a weapon. We're clubbing each other over stuff that we both feel betrayed by.. But it's more than a valid topic.

ME? I'd prefer we all fess up to our dirty laundry and quit trying to justify it by pointing to someone else.. 


OTH --- Sunni piece of crap written by a guy being sought by Canada for being a 1st class hater --- that IS a 180 on the original topic.. We can however -- call it a "counter-point" if we just want a bar fight. After all bar fights a long standing American political tradition.. 

IMHO


----------



## Ropey

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Topic:
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Me:  show me the data
> 
> You: HIJACK
> 
> Me:  I get you hate Muslims and god forbid anyone should defend Islam but can you show me some data from a non-biased source that proves the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This story has been out there for over 6 months. Mainstream reporting on it. There are cloistered communities where the abuse is rampant and largely directed by Muslims. I'm not spending the time justifying the 90% here, but it's a real concern.. Even to Muslim leaders as in the BBC report below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Real or imagined Racism fear over Rotherham child abuse
> 
> A "taboo" subject, "ignoring a politically inconvenient truth", threatening "community cohesion", "fear of being thought racist".
> 
> The report which revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children in Rotherham - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage - found many reasons why the shocking scale of child sexual exploitation in the South Yorkshire town remained hidden.
> 
> Councillors and council staff in particular were criticised for "avoiding public discussion"; some through fear of being thought racist, and some through "wholesale denial" of the problem.
> 
> But Zahoor Farid, a Muslim youth worker in Rotherham, described the abuse in the town as "shocking".
> 
> His words were echoed by Shoki Adbo, a bank worker from the town, who said: "I'm a Muslim and if I saw a Muslim person doing something like that then they would not be a Muslim to me."
> 
> Mr Farid added: "We were lost for words when we saw this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree this should not be used as a weapon. We're clubbing each other over stuff that we both feel betrayed by.. But it's more than a valid topic.
> 
> *OTH --- Sunni piece of crap written by a guy being sought by Canada for being a 1st class hater --- that IS a 180 on the original topic.. We can however -- call it a "counter-point" if we just want a bar fight. After all bar fights a long standing American political tradition..*
> 
> IMHO
Click to expand...


imho x 2


----------



## Coyote

Child abuse is serious stuff.

When someone makes a claim that "90+ percent" is induced by Muslims then they damn well ought to substantiate it OR BE CALLED ON IT.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Child abuse is serious stuff.
> 
> When someone makes a claim that "90+ percent" is induced by Muslims then they damn well ought to substantiate it OR BE CALLED ON IT.



^ I Totally Agree.

But Sunni just called the Jews on it and with that he hijacked it so that it became the focus and not your talking points which were not a hijack. Then name calling to further exacerbate the discussion and inflame from his hijack.

So, we're still arguing over that stuff.

Why?

Because hijacking kills discussion by making it disjointed.

I could quote your post and continue, but the hijack needed to be addressed because it's not being addressed.

If you get my drift.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ropey said:


> But Sunni just called the Jews on it and he hijacked it so that it became the focus and not your talking points which were not a hijack.
> 
> So, we're still arguing over that stuff.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because hijacking kills discussion by making it disjointed.



You, the OP, and Sunni have all been acting like childish ass hats.  This thread was not created to have an intellectual conversation.  It was created to watch a bunch of retarded midgets mud wrestle.


----------



## Ropey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Sunni just called the Jews on it and he hijacked it so that it became the focus and not your talking points which were not a hijack.
> 
> So, we're still arguing over that stuff.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because hijacking kills discussion by making it disjointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You, the OP, and Sunni have all been acting like childish ass hats.  *This thread was not created to have an intellectual conversation.  It was created to watch a bunch of retarded midgets mud wrestle.
Click to expand...


So, you've come to the conclusion that we're all asshats and you liken us to retarded midgets.

Yeah, well done.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Sunni just called the Jews on it and he hijacked it so that it became the focus and not your talking points which were not a hijack.
> 
> So, we're still arguing over that stuff.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because hijacking kills discussion by making it disjointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You, the OP, and Sunni have all been acting like childish ass hats.  *This thread was not created to have an intellectual conversation.  It was created to watch a bunch of retarded midgets mud wrestle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've come to the conclusion that we're all asshats and you liken us to retarded midgets.
> 
> Yeah, well done.
Click to expand...




He makes a good point.

Right now - this retarded midget is going to bed.

Sweet dreams guys


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Sunni just called the Jews on it and he hijacked it so that it became the focus and not your talking points which were not a hijack.
> 
> So, we're still arguing over that stuff.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because hijacking kills discussion by making it disjointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You, the OP, and Sunni have all been acting like childish ass hats.  *This thread was not created to have an intellectual conversation.  It was created to watch a bunch of retarded midgets mud wrestle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you've come to the conclusion that we're all asshats and you liken us to retarded midgets.
> 
> Yeah, well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a good point.
> 
> Right now - this retarded midget is going to bed.
> 
> Sweet dreams guys
Click to expand...


Have a good night Coyote. Sleep well.  (h)

Staff do not make good points by coming into a thread already high up in the energy and calling the posters such names.

It serves to inflame.

I remember when this was the matter of course. In the old days.


----------



## Vikrant

I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......






 Worry if you ever come to the UK as muslims are now seen as something pretty nasty and vile. Don't be surprised if the public don't demand mass deportation and even take to the streets as vigilantes. It is now coming out just what the muslims are doing and it is unsavoury to say the least. Expect repercussions to spread to other nations in the EU and finally to the USA.


----------



## Phoenall

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
Click to expand...





 Actually they are worse as the rapes of the 1400 11 and 12 year old girls were an act of terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> *Jews Dominate Sweep of Pedophiles
> 
> For the last three years,*Canadian police have done an amazing job in targeting international child porn networks based in Canada, the United States, and other countries.
> 
> _Project Spade _is the name of an international investigation involving the making and selling of videos and images over the internet involving minors (below the age of 18). The police announced Nov. 14 the arrest of almost 350 people and the rescue of over 400 children.
> 
> 
> *The international network of child porn producers and distributors was directed by the International Jewish mob*. The key protagonist in this particular case (for _Project Spade_) are Markus Roth of Germany and Brian Way of Canada. Brian Way’s Jewish mom, Sandra Waslov was also involved in setting up the joint operation with her son running and managing operations. She has been indicted and is currently a fugitive on the run.
> 
> How did Way come into the police radar? Well, another fellow Jew by the name of David Eisenlohr, similarly involved in the business of exploiting children and pederasty complained to the US Patent and Trademark office that Brian aka Steve Way was swindling his underground business.
> 
> Jews Dominate Sweep of Pedophiles Strange







 Hardly a valid source of information now is it, you really should stop rotting your brain with all that wailing in the mosque.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry Shlomo, but my post is relevant to the topic.      ....






 Not when it a pack of LIES with no other source to back it up.


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.


95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
British National Party

Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you have RELIGION.  You have radicals.
> 
> How quickly they forget the Christian priest pedophiles.
> 
> Do Jews and Christians kill?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Rape?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Thieve?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians commit violence?
> 
> Seriously - can the bigotry get any better?
Click to expand...

This is one thing, of course in EVERY society and aspect you have radicals, but the fact crimes statistically occur majorly by Muslims is a different issue.


----------



## Daniyel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes derail a shameful thread, and for that you are bbeing reported for violating the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a derail.  It's a valid counterpoint
Click to expand...

Its a derail, since it have NOTHING to do with the subject in the thread - Muslims and Child grooming by Muslims.


----------



## Sunni Man

Daniyel said:


> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site


Only if you are a zionist or a nazi.   .....


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.





 Here you go

UK sex abuse report prompts outrage reflection - US News
Tory MP Kris Hopkins Sparks Row Over Muslim Gangs Raping White Kids Remark
http://www.clarionproject.org/analysis/muslim-child-rape-gangs-Britain



 Lets just say that those of us who live in the UK know about this and the cover up by our politicians in return for votes. We see the extent of child rapes with 1400 girls not being excessive, so multiply this figure by the number of towns and cities in the UK and the numbers become alarming. Even the childrens homes scandal did not reach this sort of figure, nor did the celebrity or Catholic priest scandals come close. Lets just say that the parents that tried to take action were threatened with arrest because the P.C. brigade were claining that speaking out against the extent of the crime was being racist.


----------



## Daniyel

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you have RELIGION.  You have radicals.
> 
> How quickly they forget the Christian priest pedophiles.
> 
> Do Jews and Christians kill?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Rape?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Thieve?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians commit violence?
> 
> Seriously - can the bigotry get any better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one thing, of course in EVERY society and aspect you have radicals, but the fact crimes statistically occur majorly by Muslims is a different issue.
Click to expand...

Oh and one more thing about this subject.
Once a religious person of any religion follow the commands of his or her religion that for instance forbid child rape it is even a stronger motive to obey the law, i prefer such "radicals" over criminals which disobey their religion to serve their own motives such as child rape.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you have RELIGION.  You have radicals.
> 
> How quickly they forget the Christian priest pedophiles.
> 
> Do Jews and Christians kill?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Rape?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Thieve?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians commit violence?
> 
> Seriously - can the bigotry get any better?
Click to expand...




How many victims were there, and how many priests were involved

 Not in the same numbers that muslims do. 4 million at least this year alone murdered by muslims

 Not to the same extent as muslims do. 95% of all rapes in Sweden are by muslims

 Not to the same extent as muslims do.  over 200 million square miles of land stolen by muslims in the last year

 Not to the extent of muslims. nost violent crime in Europe is by muslims

 Seriously can your blind approval of islam and its many faults get any worse in light of the evidence mounting up against them


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
Click to expand...




 Not at all but when the evidence shows that they are the worst offenders then it is time to take a long hard look at the situation. So you carry on with your attitude that 1400 11 and 12 year old girls were not raped by Pakistani muslim terrorists in one small town in England, while the decent human beings on this board stand up and protest about the cover ups, arrests of parents and demand that heads roll. It is you that will be seen as the one without a clue in regards to reality because deep down you want to be owned by a muslims as an object.

The larger realities of child molestation are written down in the Koran and hadiths, and were reinforced by the Iranian ayatollah who wrote a book on hoe to practise sex with babies and animals.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Topic:
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Me:  show me the data
> 
> You: HIJACK
> 
> Me:  I get you hate Muslims and god forbid anyone should defend Islam but can you show me some data from a non-biased source that proves the OP?
Click to expand...





 ME   show the data

 YOU  ignore the data as it goes against your POV

 ME   show more data

YOU   make false claims that you cant support

 ME   I get you see no wrong in muslims child abuse, terrorist rapes and violence


----------



## Phoenall

Ropey said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes derail a shameful thread, and for that you are bbeing reported for violating the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a derail.  It's a valid counterpoint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a valid counterpoint.   It's about a different thing entirely.
> 
> Did you read it?
> 
> Canada and Jews and another post calling the OP shlomo. Another valid post?
> 
> A counterpoint?
> 
> Yeah, ok.
Click to expand...




 On top of which the source is hardly valid being a conspiracy theory site


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.





The data was provided, but the source was invalidated because it is one that shows the truth about islam.  The simple answer would be to look yourselves for the source od the data and see just were it comes from. In this case from a government body that deals is stastistical date.


Also it is BIG news in the UK at the moment because of the finding of a report that shows the problem to be widespread throughout the UK, and many Labour politicians are being told to resign or face closer scrutiny in regards to their dealings in the crimes. Expect many tens of thousands of Pakistani muslims to leave the UK indefinitely rather than face losing their welfare payments and citizenship when they are found guilty of the crime.

Here are the words of one of the victims

Rotherham child abuse scandal Victim told police names of 250 men who raped her but they did NOTHING - Mirror Online


----------



## Ropey

Vikrant said:


> *I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data *to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.




*^I agree.  *I disagree.

I thought the OP site was not a good one.

I thought the videos posted were good ones.

I thought the thread was then hijacked twice by Sunni Man.

Then came a post on the topic by Coyote.

*I disagree with the extremist website and the lack of statistics to shore up the OP.

I await the OP's statistics.  @Daniyel
*
It's nice to see that the OP is back on track and being discussed without the hijacking, again... so far.
*

*


----------



## Daniyel

Ropey said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data *to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^I agree.  *I disagree.
> 
> I thought the OP site was not a good one.
> 
> I thought the videos posted were good ones.
> 
> I thought the thread was then hijacked twice by Sunni Man.
> 
> Then came a post on the topic by Coyote.
> 
> *I disagree with the extremist website and the lack of statistics to shore up the OP.
> 
> I await the OP's statistics.  @Daniyel
> *
> It's nice to see that the OP is back on track and being discussed without the hijacking, again... so far.
> *
> *
Click to expand...

I Just did, and I provided the more than one link to base that, and so did Phoenall.


----------



## Ropey

Daniyel said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data *to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^I agree.  *I disagree.
> 
> I thought the OP site was not a good one.
> 
> I thought the videos posted were good ones.
> 
> I thought the thread was then hijacked twice by Sunni Man.
> 
> Then came a post on the topic by Coyote.
> 
> *I disagree with the extremist website and the lack of statistics to shore up the OP.
> 
> I await the OP's statistics.  @Daniyel
> *
> It's nice to see that the OP is back on track and being discussed without the hijacking, again... so far.
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Just did, and I provided the more than one link to base that, and so did Phoenall.
Click to expand...




Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
Click to expand...


They host blogs and if the blogs are done correctly then they're fine imho. Still, the bloggers get to choose the titles and this is the issue on this event of your OP.

I still don't see statistical proofs regarding the OP Title of _Britain - 90%+ of Child Rape & Grooming is committed by Muslims_.

The title is misleading if you don't have the proof. The site doesn't have the statistical proof either but they use the title to provoke and that's fine for them.

But here? Imho?  It's a lie.

Because there's no outright proof.

Still, I did find proofs of the internal links. Like the videos you showed as well. Now if the blog is not well researched, then it's easier to discount them.

I follow them.


----------



## Daniyel

Ropey said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Coyote has a point. If anyone thinks Muslims are responsible for 90% of the grooming in the UK then simply provide the statistical data *to prove it or else it is just a racist attack on Muslims who follow a religion of peace and love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^I agree.  *I disagree.
> 
> I thought the OP site was not a good one.
> 
> I thought the videos posted were good ones.
> 
> I thought the thread was then hijacked twice by Sunni Man.
> 
> Then came a post on the topic by Coyote.
> 
> *I disagree with the extremist website and the lack of statistics to shore up the OP.
> 
> I await the OP's statistics.  @Daniyel
> *
> It's nice to see that the OP is back on track and being discussed without the hijacking, again... so far.
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Just did, and I provided the more than one link to base that, and so did Phoenall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They host blogs and if the blogs are done correctly then they're fine imho. Still, the bloggers get to choose the titles and this is the issue on this event of your OP.
> 
> I still don't see statistical proofs regarding the OP Title of _Britain - 90%+ of Child Rape & Grooming is committed by Muslims_.
> 
> The title is misleading if you don't have the proof. The site doesn't have the statistical proof either but they use the title to provoke and that's fine for them.
> 
> But here? Imho?  It's a lie.
> 
> Because there's no outright proof.
> 
> Still, I did find proofs of the internal links. Like the videos you showed as well. Now if the blog is not well researched, then it's easier to discount them.
> 
> I follow them.
Click to expand...

There are only official stats about race, not religion, however I don't think you watched the videos at all.
Liberty GB - UK Child Sex Slavery Multiculturalism and Islam
UK Muslims Account For 4 Of British Population Yet Are 200 Times More Likely To Commit Sex Crimes MidnightWatcher s Blogspot
Here is some stats I found, feel free to debunk them, Child Rape and Molestation CONVICTED. 

*date**location**name**surname**Nov 1997**Leeds**Mohammed**Naim Rashid**Nov 1997**Leeds**Abid**Hussain Sadique**Feb 2005**Keighley**Shabir**Ahmed**Feb 2005**Keighley**Munwar**Khan**Apr 2006**Blackpool**Sandeep**Chauhan**Apr 2006**Blackpool**Puppy**Parmar**Jun 2007**Oldham**Shahzad**Masood**Jun 2007**Oldham**Mohammed**Suleman**Aug 2007**Blackburn**Zulfqar**Hussain**Aug 2007**Blackburn**Qaiser**Naveed**Oct 2007**Sheffield**Ayad**Mahmood**Oct 2007**Sheffield**Aziz**Sabir Hamed**Aug 2008**Oldham**Shofiqul**Islam**Aug 2008**Oldham**Shamim**Ahmed**Nov 2008**Manchester**Mirza**Baig**Nov 2008**Manchester**Mohammed**Ditta**Nov 2008**Blackburn**Ian**Hindle**Nov 2008**Blackburn**Andrew**Wells**Apr 2009**Blackburn**Imran**Pervez**Apr 2009**Blackburn**Zaheer**Khan**Jul 2009**Skipton**Mohammed**Zackriya**Jul 2009**Skipton**Mohammed**Taj**Jul 2009**Skipton**Mohammed**Shabir**Jul 2009**Skipton**Shafaq**Hussain**Feb 2010**Rochdale**Ajmal**Afridi**Feb 2010**Rochdale**Imtiaz**Syed**Feb 2010**Rochdale**Tayub**Hussain**Feb 2010**Rochdale**Mustafa**Arshad**Feb 2010**Rochdale**Mohammed**Usman Raja**Jun 2010**Nelson**Azeem**Shah**Jun 2010**Nelson**Tabassum**Shah**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Asad**Yousaf Hassan**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Mohammed**Basharat**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Mohammed**Atif**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Aftab**Khan**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Abid**Khaliq**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Mohammed**Anwar Safi**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Ahmed**Noorzai**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Mohammed**Khan**Aug 2010**Rochdale**Najibullah**Safi**Sep 2010**Preston**Mohammed**Moosa**Sep 2010**Preston**Faisal**Ghani**Nov 2010**Rotherham**Razwan**Razaq**Nov 2010**Rotherham**Umar**Razaq**Nov 2010**Rotherham**Zafran**Ramzan**Nov 2010**Rotherham**Mohsin**Khan**Nov 2010**Rotherham**Adil**Hussain**Nov 2010**Derby**Abid**Siddique**Nov 2010**Derby**Mohammed**Liaqat**Nov 2010**Derby**Mohamed**Imran Rehman**Nov 2010**Derby**Faisal**Mehmood**Nov 2010**Derby**Akshay**Kumar**Nov 2010**Derby**Naweed**Liaqat**Nov 2010**Derby**Farooq**Ahmed**Nov 2010**Derby**Graham**Blackham**Nov 2010**Derby**Ziafat**Yasin**Aug 2011**Accrington**Amjad**Hussain**Aug 2011**Accrington**Shahid**Hussain**Aug 2011**Accrington**Tanveer**Butt**Mar 2012**Telford**Shamrez**Rashid**Mar 2012**Telford**Amar**Hussain**Mar 2012**Telford**Jahbar**Rafiq**Mar 2012**Telford**Adil**Saleem**Mar 2012**Telford**Amer**Islam Choudhrey**May 2012**Rochdale**Kabeer**Hassan**May 2012**Rochdale**Abdul**Aziz**May 2012**Rochdale**Abdul**Rauf**May 2012**Rochdale**Mohammed**Sajid**May 2012**Rochdale**Adil**Khan**May 2012**Rochdale**Abdul**Qayyum**May 2012**Rochdale**Mohammed**Amin**May 2012**Rochdale**Hamid**Safi**May 2012**Rochdale**Shabir**Ahmed**May 2012**Bradford**Shabir**Ahmed**May 2012**Bradford**Munwar**Khan**Feb 2013**Ipswich**Surin**Uddin**Feb 2013**Ipswich**Mohammed**Sheikh**Feb 2013**Ipswich**Hamza**Ali**Mar 2013**Birmingham**Raja**Khan**Mar 2013**Birmingham**Adeeb**Sultan**Mar 2013**Keighley**Shazad**Rehman**Mar 2013**Keighley**Bilal**Hussain**Apr 2013**Brierfield**Mohammed**Imran Amja**May 2013**Oxford**Kamar**Jamil**May 2013**Oxford**Akhtar**Dogar**May 2013**Oxford**Anjum**Dogar**May 2013**Oxford**Assad**Hussain**May 2013**Oxford**Mohammed**Karrar**May 2013**Oxford**Bassam**Karrar**May 2013**Oxford**Zeeshan**Ahmed**Jul 2013**Barking**Naeem**Ahmed**Jul 2013**Barking**Nabeel**Ahmed**Jul 2013**Barking**Hassan**Raza**Jul 2013**Manchester**Shamin**Uddin**Jul 2013**Manchester**Giash**Uddin**Jul 2013**Manchester**Robert**Jackson*
[THEAD]
[/THEAD]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Of the 100 Convictions there were:
95 Muslims
5  Non-Muslims
20% were also named “Muhammad.”


You can also see that the number which SHOULD have been decreased, is somewhat goes hand to hand with  the immigration of Muslims.

Once I find a "reliable" source I'll post it, so far we can discuss about this one.*


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
Click to expand...


Jihadwatch is widely regarded as a anti-Islamic hate site.  Using it to prove a point is like using well known anti-semitic hate sites to try and make a point about Jews.  You need a hefty shake of salt on everything they claim.

95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled

I'm not sure where this group is getting it's statistics, but it doesn't seem to be complete.  This could be because it appears to be a hate site.

According to Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
_April 2014_​

_1 in 20 children have been sexually abused._
_Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew._
_18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13._

According to this article (Child sexual abuse What the statistics tell us News theguardian.com - conviction rates are hard to get because they aren't seperated out from adult rape cases in the reports, however - given the huge number of reports - in only one year, I find it hard to buy the claim that the "17 cases" from 1997 to now represent 95@ of all child rapes/sexual abuses between then and now.

_The government response to the Stern review (established to investigate how rape complaints are handled by public authorities) stated that "38 per cent of all rapes recorded by the police are committed against children under 16 years of age".

Is that a sufficient amount of detail? Often, you only get what you're looking for with data - unless you ask the right questions, certain trends will remain hidden. Tragically, child sexual abuse could well be one of them. 

21,493 sexual offences against children were recorded in 2011/2012. The data, which doesn't include those aged 16 and 17, is police-recorded and therefore doesn't reflect the number of offences committed - but is instead likely to change in response to variables like police activity and public awareness. _​Your second article is from* Pam Gellar* - a well known bigot and anti-Muslim hater.  Her site is listed as a hate site by SPLC.  Your 4th article is informative because child sex crimes are greatly under-reported and there is an issue of race involved in pursuing them.  Again though - no support for your 90% claim.

The *British National Party*.  Seriously?  You are using that as a source?

Here is what wiki has to say about them: British National Party - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
_The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right political party in the United Kingdom. The party was formed by John Tyndall in 1982 from the merging of several political parties, and from 1999 to 2014 was led by Nick Griffin. *It advocates "voluntary resettlement whereby immigrants and their descendants are afforded the opportunity to return to their lands of ethnic origin*."[18] In July 2014, Griffin stepped down as chairman and was replaced with an acting chairman, Adam Walker, a BNP activist from Spennymoor, England, and a former teacher who was banned from the profession for life.[19]
_
*As well as anti-immigration policies, the party advocates the reintroduction of capital punishment and opposes same-sex marriage, multiculturalism and what it perceives as the Islamification of the UK.*
_
T*he party's ideology has been described as fascist or neo-fascist by political scientists *and commentators, though the party denies this.[3] High-profile groups and people including The Royal British Legion and David Cameron have criticised the BNP, and BNP* membership is prohibited for people of certain occupations*. It restricted membership to "indigenous British" people until a 2010 legal challenge to its constitution.[20]_​
Again - nothing in the BNP supporting the claim.

Ufohunterorguk.com  "_Don't believe a word "THEY" tell you !" -- that is a very strange and bizarre site to source....and, no facts or data to support their claims. _

I could go on...but you seem to lack any mainstream sources that have any integrity to truth with the exception of the Guardian article which brings an exellant perspective on the problem.


----------



## Daniyel

Somehow nothing disprove the claim either, again, you don't have to like it but you must accept it unless you can disprove it.


----------



## Ropey

No, the thing is claimed without good proof. It does not fall upon me to find your proofs.

They (that blog site) don't have them either.



Daniyel said:


> There are only official stats about race, not religion, however I don't think you watched the videos at all.
> Liberty GB - UK Child Sex Slavery Multiculturalism and Islam
> UK Muslims Account For 4 Of British Population Yet Are 200 Times More Likely To Commit Sex Crimes MidnightWatcher s Blogspot
> Here is some stats I found, feel free to debunk them, Child Rape and Molestation CONVICTED.
> *
> Of the 100 Convictions there were:*
> *95 Muslims*
> *5  Non-Muslims*
> *20% were also named “Muhammad.”*
> 
> 
> *You can also see that the number which SHOULD have been decreased, is somewhat goes hand to hand with  the immigration of Muslims.*
> 
> *Once I find a "reliable" source I'll post it, so far we can discuss about this one.*



So, out of a population of 100 convictions, these statistics were extrapolated to the entirety of Britain?

Who did that extrapolation?

The title creator of the blog.

Those facts you show are far too small a population to _successfully_ attribute to such a large population.

It's a fail imho.


----------



## Daniyel

UK Thousands more non-Muslim children subjected to appalling sexual exploitation by Muslim gangs Opinion - Conservative


----------



## Ropey

Daniyel said:


> UK Thousands more non-Muslim children subjected to appalling sexual exploitation by Muslim gangs *Opinion *- Conservative



^From your link.

It's an opinion piece. A blog, and they don't fall to the standards of proof for their titles and direction.

And it still doesn't show the OP title as a proof either.


----------



## Daniyel

Here is another one..take a look.
BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know 





These are Asians...


----------



## fanger

Daniyel said:


> Somehow nothing disprove the claim either, again, you don't have to like it but you must accept it unless you can disprove it.





> A 2011 study by the Child Exploitation and Online Protection Centre looked at the 2,379 potential offenders caught grooming girls since 2008. Of 940 suspects whose race could be identified, 26% were Asian, 38% were white and 32% were recorded as unknown. Asians are roughly 7% of the population.
> 
> A report for the children's commissioner in 2012 found there were 1,514 perpetrators. Of these, 545 were white, 415 were Asian and 244 were black. The ethnicity of 21% of perpetrators was not recorded. Attempts to analyse the Asian figure further runs into problems. *Just 35 of the 415 Asians are recorded as having Pakistani heritage and thus highly likely to be Muslim,* and only five are recorded as being from a Bangladeshi background. The heritage of 366 of the Asian group is not stated in those figures.
> 
> However, the view in different parts of law enforcement is that it is wrong to take these figures and cases and say the race or religion of the perpetrator leads to them committing these crimes.
> 
> A more credible link, says one senior source involved in bringing the criminals to justice, are their occupations. Speaking on condition of anonymity, the source said the demography of certain areas and the makeup of the night-time economy explained the over-representation of Asian offenders.
> 
> The source said: "Young vulnerable girls migrate to the night-time economy, where they come across taxi drivers and people working in takeaways, who are more likely to be Asian. It is better to focus on the professions of offenders, not their race or religion."


From the link posted by daniyel 
Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
Click to expand...


Jihadwatch is widely regarded as a anti-Islamic hate site.  Using it to prove a point is like using well known anti-semitic hate sites to try and make a point about Jews.  You need a hefty shake of salt on everything they claim.

95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled

I'm not sure where this group is getting it's statistics, but it doesn't seem to be complete.  This could be because it appears to be a hate site.

According to Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
_April 2014_​

_1 in 20 children have been sexually abused._
_Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew._
_18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13._

According to this article (Child sexual abuse What the statistics tell us News theguardian.com - conviction rates are hard to get because they aren't seperated out from adult rape cases in the reports, however - given the huge number of reports - in only one year, I find it hard to buy the claim that the "17 cases" from 1997 to now represent 95@ of all child rapes/sexual abuses between then and now.

_The government response to the Stern review (established to investigate how rape complaints are handled by public authorities) stated that "38 per cent of all rapes recorded by the police are committed against children under 16 years of age".

Is that a sufficient amount of detail? Often, you only get what you're looking for with data - unless you ask the right questions, certain trends will remain hidden. Tragically, child sexual abuse could well be one of them. 

21,493 sexual offences against children were recorded in 2011/2012. The data, which doesn't include those aged 16 and 17, is police-recorded and therefore doesn't reflect the number of offences committed - but is instead likely to change in response to variables like police activity and public awareness. _​Your second article is from Pam Gellar - a well known bigot and anti-Muslim hater.  Her site is listed as a hate site by SPLC.  Your 4th article is informative because child sex crimes are greatly under-reported and there is an issue of race involved in pursuing them.  Again though - no support for your 90% claim.

The British National Party.  Seriously?  You are using that as a source?

Here is what wiki has to say about them: British National Party - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
_The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right political party in the United Kingdom. The party was formed by John Tyndall in 1982 from the merging of several political parties, and from 1999 to 2014 was led by Nick Griffin. *It advocates "voluntary resettlement whereby immigrants and their descendants are afforded the opportunity to return to their lands of ethnic origin*."[18] In July 2014, Griffin stepped down as chairman and was replaced with an acting chairman, Adam Walker, a BNP activist from Spennymoor, England, and a former teacher who was banned from the profession for life.[19]

_
*As well as anti-immigration policies, the party advocates the reintroduction of capital punishment and opposes same-sex marriage, multiculturalism and what it perceives as the Islamification of the UK.*
_

T*he party's ideology has been described as fascist or neo-fascist by political scientists *and commentators, though the party denies this.[3] High-profile groups and people including The Royal British Legion and David Cameron have criticised the BNP, and BNP* membership is prohibited for people of certain occupations*. It restricted membership to "indigenous British" people until a 2010 legal challenge to its constitution.[20]_​


Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you have RELIGION.  You have radicals.
> 
> How quickly they forget the Christian priest pedophiles.
> 
> Do Jews and Christians kill?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Rape?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians Thieve?
> 
> Do Jews and Christians commit violence?
> 
> Seriously - can the bigotry get any better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one thing, of course in EVERY society and aspect you have radicals, *but the fact crimes statistically occur majorly by Muslims is a different issue*.
Click to expand...


Except...it's not a "fact"...

Crime statistics vary according to nation, it's definition of "crime" and it's reporting methods, it's society, immigrant populations, etc.  A frequently used "statistic" is rape crimes in Sweden, based on one city's reporting,  and and attempt to use it to broad brush Muslim immigrants across the country.  That correlation has been largely debunked.  In the case you are trying to make about the UK - it's not "Muslims" per se but rather Pakistani immigrants who seem to be over-represented in child sex ring statastics (though we still lack any data showing it's "90%" of child sex crimes).


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...



and?


----------



## Coyote

Damn quote features....it put two replies into one thread (grumble mutter grumble)


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
Click to expand...

..MUSLIMS of course!


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> UK sex abuse report prompts outrage reflection - US News
> Tory MP Kris Hopkins Sparks Row Over Muslim Gangs Raping White Kids Remark
> http://www.clarionproject.org/analysis/muslim-child-rape-gangs-Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that those of us who live in the UK know about this and the cover up by our politicians in return for votes. We see the extent of child rapes with 1400 girls not being excessive, so multiply this figure by the number of towns and cities in the UK and the numbers become alarming. Even the childrens homes scandal did not reach this sort of figure, nor did the celebrity or Catholic priest scandals come close. Lets just say that the parents that tried to take action were threatened with arrest because the P.C. brigade were claining that speaking out against the extent of the crime was being racist.
Click to expand...


I don't think living in the UK necessarily makes you a more "accurate" observer.

There are a number posters who live in the US and post some pretty hateful material on race and race relations in the US.  The fact that they live in the US doesn't necessarily make them accurate or unbiased.


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
Click to expand...



over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
Click to expand...

You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry if you ever come to the UK as muslims are now seen as something pretty nasty and vile. *Don't be surprised if the public don't demand mass deportation and even take to the streets as vigilantes*. It is now coming out just what the muslims are doing and it is unsavoury to say the least. Expect repercussions to spread to other nations in the EU and *finally to the USA*.
Click to expand...


We are a nation of law, not the lawless.  And our nation is built upon the fundamental concept of religious freedom.  Haters can not take that away without destroying the Constitution.


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry if you ever come to the UK as muslims are now seen as something pretty nasty and vile. *Don't be surprised if the public don't demand mass deportation and even take to the streets as vigilantes*. It is now coming out just what the muslims are doing and it is unsavoury to say the least. Expect repercussions to spread to other nations in the EU and *finally to the USA*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a nation of law, not the lawless.  And our nation is built upon the fundamental concept of religious freedom.  Haters can not take that away without destroying the Constitution.
Click to expand...

In 2050 Muslims will be the majority of Britain, I don't expect them to keep the current Constitution and not follow their M.E. examples, politically correct+left-wing rads fault, sorry buddy.


----------



## Ropey

Now you've hijacked your own thread. 



And I still don't see the statistics for the title. Please @ me if you do find them and post them. 

/unsub


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?
Click to expand...


Yes - excellent article.  Nowhere in it, however, did it support the "90%" claim.

It also points out:

_Prof Jay was keen to stress in her report that "there is no simple link between race and child sexual exploitation, and across the UK the greatest numbers of perpetrators of CSE [child sexual exploitation] are white men"._​


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - excellent article.  Nowhere in it, however, did it support the "90%" claim.
> 
> It also points out:
> 
> _Prof Jay was keen to stress in her report that "there is no simple link between race and child sexual exploitation, and across the UK the greatest numbers of perpetrators of CSE [child sexual exploitation] are white men"._​
Click to expand...

I have zero interest to see Britain falling, but you can continue ignore the uprising crimes committed, and the immigrants policy, which is also the reason why 11% in Britain supports ISIS, I know the British to be very polite and friendly people, I've been in London on a solo trip and met quiet enough British, the fact left-wing radical parties relay on Muslims vote, is indeed worrying as it goes hand to hand with the continuing dwindling affairs with Israel, Politically correct failure of Europe.


----------



## fanger

You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?                                             yes I did read the link you gave  BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know


----------



## Daniyel

fanger said:


> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?                                             yes I did read the link you gave


Muslims are not necessarily only Asian, as you know White and Unknown can be Muslim as well, including black.
But this article is talking particularly about the Asian (Muslims) with the best regard to politically correct.


----------



## fanger

By your reasoning  the 61% of "white" victims and the 33% of "unknown" victims Might be Muslim too?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is widely regarded as a anti-Islamic hate site.  Using it to prove a point is like using well known anti-semitic hate sites to try and make a point about Jews.  You need a hefty shake of salt on everything they claim.
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> 
> I'm not sure where this group is getting it's statistics, but it doesn't seem to be complete.  This could be because it appears to be a hate site.
> 
> According to Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> _April 2014_​
> 
> _1 in 20 children have been sexually abused._
> _Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew._
> _18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13._
> 
> According to this article (Child sexual abuse What the statistics tell us News theguardian.com - conviction rates are hard to get because they aren't seperated out from adult rape cases in the reports, however - given the huge number of reports - in only one year, I find it hard to buy the claim that the "17 cases" from 1997 to now represent 95@ of all child rapes/sexual abuses between then and now.
> 
> _The government response to the Stern review (established to investigate how rape complaints are handled by public authorities) stated that "38 per cent of all rapes recorded by the police are committed against children under 16 years of age".
> 
> Is that a sufficient amount of detail? Often, you only get what you're looking for with data - unless you ask the right questions, certain trends will remain hidden. Tragically, child sexual abuse could well be one of them.
> 
> 21,493 sexual offences against children were recorded in 2011/2012. The data, which doesn't include those aged 16 and 17, is police-recorded and therefore doesn't reflect the number of offences committed - but is instead likely to change in response to variables like police activity and public awareness. _​Your second article is from* Pam Gellar* - a well known bigot and anti-Muslim hater.  Her site is listed as a hate site by SPLC.  Your 4th article is informative because child sex crimes are greatly under-reported and there is an issue of race involved in pursuing them.  Again though - no support for your 90% claim.
> 
> The *British National Party*.  Seriously?  You are using that as a source?
> 
> Here is what wiki has to say about them: British National Party - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> _The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right political party in the United Kingdom. The party was formed by John Tyndall in 1982 from the merging of several political parties, and from 1999 to 2014 was led by Nick Griffin. *It advocates "voluntary resettlement whereby immigrants and their descendants are afforded the opportunity to return to their lands of ethnic origin*."[18] In July 2014, Griffin stepped down as chairman and was replaced with an acting chairman, Adam Walker, a BNP activist from Spennymoor, England, and a former teacher who was banned from the profession for life.[19]
> _
> *As well as anti-immigration policies, the party advocates the reintroduction of capital punishment and opposes same-sex marriage, multiculturalism and what it perceives as the Islamification of the UK.*
> _
> T*he party's ideology has been described as fascist or neo-fascist by political scientists *and commentators, though the party denies this.[3] High-profile groups and people including The Royal British Legion and David Cameron have criticised the BNP, and BNP* membership is prohibited for people of certain occupations*. It restricted membership to "indigenous British" people until a 2010 legal challenge to its constitution.[20]_​
> Again - nothing in the BNP supporting the claim.
> 
> Ufohunterorguk.com  "_Don't believe a word "THEY" tell you !" -- that is a very strange and bizarre site to source....and, no facts or data to support their claims. _
> 
> I could go on...but you seem to lack any mainstream sources that have any integrity to truth with the exception of the Guardian article which brings an exellant perspective on the problem.
Click to expand...





 For the record the BNP were the only political party to stand up and be counted when it came to blowing the whistle on the muslims actions. The recent arrests and convictions for child rape are as a direct result of the BNP's stance against islam. So what is wrong with repatriationm at least it is not wholesale murder. Why is it so bad to put your country and people first above those that seek to do harm to you. They are the only party that would settle the islam problem in the UK by deporting all convicted muslims  and stopping the terrorists from ever getting back in the country


----------



## ScienceRocks

Deport every fucking muslim!


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - excellent article.  Nowhere in it, however, did it support the "90%" claim.
> 
> It also points out:
> 
> _Prof Jay was keen to stress in her report that "there is no simple link between race and child sexual exploitation, and across the UK the greatest numbers of perpetrators of CSE [child sexual exploitation] are white men"._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have zero interest to see Britain falling, but you can continue ignore the uprising crimes committed, and the immigrants policy, which is also the reason why 11% in Britain supports ISIS, I know the British to be very polite and friendly people, I've been in London on a solo trip and met quiet enough British, the fact left-wing radical parties relay on Muslims vote, is indeed worrying as it goes hand to hand with the continuing dwindling affairs with Israel, Politically correct failure of Europe.
Click to expand...



It's not a matter of "ignoring" it's a matter of backing things up with facts and making decisions based on facts -  not on fear mongering and hate group rhetoric.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> UK Yet Another Muslim Rape Gang Convicted of Sexually Abusing Schoolgirl Pamela Geller Atlas Shrugs
> Is child grooming and sexual abuse a race issue UK news The Guardian
> Lies Damned Lies and Grooming Gang Statistics National News British National Party
> Child rape grooming of girls in UK is 91 Muslim men but Muslims only 4 of UK population. Ufohunterorguk.com
> Britain Rape Jihad Against Children
> The Truth about Gang Rape in the U.K. FrontPage Magazine
> British National Party
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is a very reliable site, like it or not I don't see how it disprove the claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jihadwatch is widely regarded as a anti-Islamic hate site.  Using it to prove a point is like using well known anti-semitic hate sites to try and make a point about Jews.  You need a hefty shake of salt on everything they claim.
> 
> 95 of Child Rape and Molestation Convictions in the UK Were Committed by Muslims sharia unveiled
> 
> I'm not sure where this group is getting it's statistics, but it doesn't seem to be complete.  This could be because it appears to be a hate site.
> 
> According to Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> _April 2014_​
> 
> _1 in 20 children have been sexually abused._
> _Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew._
> _18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13._
> 
> According to this article (Child sexual abuse What the statistics tell us News theguardian.com - conviction rates are hard to get because they aren't seperated out from adult rape cases in the reports, however - given the huge number of reports - in only one year, I find it hard to buy the claim that the "17 cases" from 1997 to now represent 95@ of all child rapes/sexual abuses between then and now.
> 
> _The government response to the Stern review (established to investigate how rape complaints are handled by public authorities) stated that "38 per cent of all rapes recorded by the police are committed against children under 16 years of age".
> 
> Is that a sufficient amount of detail? Often, you only get what you're looking for with data - unless you ask the right questions, certain trends will remain hidden. Tragically, child sexual abuse could well be one of them.
> 
> 21,493 sexual offences against children were recorded in 2011/2012. The data, which doesn't include those aged 16 and 17, is police-recorded and therefore doesn't reflect the number of offences committed - but is instead likely to change in response to variables like police activity and public awareness. _​Your second article is from* Pam Gellar* - a well known bigot and anti-Muslim hater.  Her site is listed as a hate site by SPLC.  Your 4th article is informative because child sex crimes are greatly under-reported and there is an issue of race involved in pursuing them.  Again though - no support for your 90% claim.
> 
> The *British National Party*.  Seriously?  You are using that as a source?
> 
> Here is what wiki has to say about them: British National Party - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> _The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right political party in the United Kingdom. The party was formed by John Tyndall in 1982 from the merging of several political parties, and from 1999 to 2014 was led by Nick Griffin. *It advocates "voluntary resettlement whereby immigrants and their descendants are afforded the opportunity to return to their lands of ethnic origin*."[18] In July 2014, Griffin stepped down as chairman and was replaced with an acting chairman, Adam Walker, a BNP activist from Spennymoor, England, and a former teacher who was banned from the profession for life.[19]
> _
> *As well as anti-immigration policies, the party advocates the reintroduction of capital punishment and opposes same-sex marriage, multiculturalism and what it perceives as the Islamification of the UK.*
> _
> T*he party's ideology has been described as fascist or neo-fascist by political scientists *and commentators, though the party denies this.[3] High-profile groups and people including The Royal British Legion and David Cameron have criticised the BNP, and BNP* membership is prohibited for people of certain occupations*. It restricted membership to "indigenous British" people until a 2010 legal challenge to its constitution.[20]_​
> Again - nothing in the BNP supporting the claim.
> 
> Ufohunterorguk.com  "_Don't believe a word "THEY" tell you !" -- that is a very strange and bizarre site to source....and, no facts or data to support their claims. _
> 
> I could go on...but you seem to lack any mainstream sources that have any integrity to truth with the exception of the Guardian article which brings an exellant perspective on the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record the BNP were the only political party to stand up and be counted when it came to blowing the whistle on the muslims actions. The recent arrests and convictions for child rape are as a direct result of the BNP's stance against islam. So what is wrong with repatriationm at least it is not wholesale murder. Why is it so bad to put your country and people first above those that seek to do harm to you. They are the only party that would settle the islam problem in the UK by deporting all convicted muslims  and stopping the terrorists from ever getting back in the country
Click to expand...


BNP is the Brit's KKK.

Edited to add:
_Why is it so bad to put your country and people first above those that seek to do harm to you. _

Which according to many surveys - British Muslims do.  I'm guessing you are calling on deporting British citizens who happen to be Muslim?
_
They are the only party that would settle the islam problem in the UK by deporting all convicted muslims_

Convicted of what?  What about other convicted criminals?  Shouldn't they be deported?


----------



## Daniyel

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - excellent article.  Nowhere in it, however, did it support the "90%" claim.
> 
> It also points out:
> 
> _Prof Jay was keen to stress in her report that "there is no simple link between race and child sexual exploitation, and across the UK the greatest numbers of perpetrators of CSE [child sexual exploitation] are white men"._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have zero interest to see Britain falling, but you can continue ignore the uprising crimes committed, and the immigrants policy, which is also the reason why 11% in Britain supports ISIS, I know the British to be very polite and friendly people, I've been in London on a solo trip and met quiet enough British, the fact left-wing radical parties relay on Muslims vote, is indeed worrying as it goes hand to hand with the continuing dwindling affairs with Israel, Politically correct failure of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of "ignoring" it's a matter of backing things up with facts and making decisions based on facts -  not on fear mongering and hate group rhetoric.
Click to expand...

It is a matter of basing thing on facts, once Britain would release an official statistics about religion and crime rate it would drag riots to the streets of Britain, it is indeed a matter of responsibility, but the other alternative means keep the politically correct silence and not talk about the things that matter, you can refuse anything so its meaningless even if the government would publish such information since no actions would be taken.


One of the most "news" outlets I hate, but I assume you would see as legitimate.


----------



## Coyote

> It is a matter of basing thing on facts, once Britain would release an official statistics about religion and crime rate it would drag riots to the streets of Britain, it is indeed a matter of responsibility, but the other alternative means keep the politically correct silence and not talk about the things that matter, you can refuse anything so its meaningless even if the government would publish such information since no actions would be taken.
> 
> One of the most "news" outlets I hate, but I assume you would see as legitimate.



I'm not sure it's adding anything useful - the Guardian article (I think) already talked about some of it.

It's not adding anything backing up the claim that 90% of sex crimes against children are by Muslims.  No one is disputing that there are these child sex trafficking rings, or that Pakistani immigrants have been implicated in a number of them.  You're claiming there are no "official statistics" because if Britain were to release "official statistics" then riots would ensue.  Sure is convenient way of ducking out of providing factual back up to claims.

One sure way to generate hate against a group of people is to accuse them of "raping our women" and "molesting our children".  The emotional outrage over runs the meagre facts.


----------



## Coyote

Daniyel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the statistics the BBC published?                                             yes I did read the link you gave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are not necessarily only Asian, as you know White and Unknown can be Muslim as well, including black.
> But this article is talking particularly about the Asian (Muslims) with the best regard to politically correct.
Click to expand...


Asians can also be Christian or Hindu.


----------



## flacaltenn

Coyote said:


> It is a matter of basing thing on facts, once Britain would release an official statistics about religion and crime rate it would drag riots to the streets of Britain, it is indeed a matter of responsibility, but the other alternative means keep the politically correct silence and not talk about the things that matter, you can refuse anything so its meaningless even if the government would publish such information since no actions would be taken.
> 
> One of the most "news" outlets I hate, but I assume you would see as legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's adding anything useful - the Guardian article (I think) already talked about some of it.
> 
> It's not adding anything backing up the claim that 90% of sex crimes against children are by Muslims.  No one is disputing that there are these child sex trafficking rings, or that Pakistani immigrants have been implicated in a number of them.  You're claiming there are no "official statistics" because if Britain were to release "official statistics" then riots would ensue.  Sure is convenient way of ducking out of providing factual back up to claims.
> 
> One sure way to generate hate against a group of people is to accuse them of "raping our women" and "molesting our children".  The emotional outrage over runs the meagre facts.
Click to expand...


This is like deja Vue.. A couple years ago, there were reports and a thread on USMB about "muslims committing 90% of the sex crimes in Norway".. When I dug DEEPER into the OFFICIAL sources, what was found was that this 90% came from a single police round-up in Oslo.

That does NOT give overall National statistics.. And although most Norwegian Muslims probably live in the bigger cities, this little factoid got magnified BEYOND it's usefulness. 

Actually the same with the hate tainted COUNTER-factoid that Sunni injected in the 1st couple pages. This was from a SINGLE police operation, so the numbers COULD have predominantly Jewish.

Guess what? There is truth to both stories --- if they are told right. 
But you'll never get the overall picture from sources that embellish the reports. 

1) 1400 girls in ONE English town were discovered to have been groomed and abused LARGELY by Pakistanis. BUT -- the folks who OPERATED that ring were identified as Asian.

2) There is a disproportionate number of Muslim clients and providers being found in OTHER busts across the UK.. 

3) Govt of UK has HIDDEN racial demographics because they felt the citizens couldn't handle it.

That last point is important because -----

4) MANY Muslim Youth leaders have spoken out about this epidemic. 

And HIDING the numbers doesn't allow the communities at fault to do the job of stifling these outrages. By trying to PREVENT ethnic tension, they are also inhibiting a natural response from the ethnic communities that NEED to act.. 

I don't DOUBT that PARTICULAR police operations result in disproportionate ethnic statistics. And SINGLE sweeps are indeed significant to that particular city. But we need to use the numbers more responsibly..


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW --- From a 2ndary news site, they identified the source of the 90% to a UK Times report.. And I've seen the reprint.. It DOES take a time period of about 8 years and identifies Muslims BY NAME to be 90% of the CONVICTED child abusers. HOWEVER -- the UK Times report is old, several years, and it is paywalled.

However this press report gives enough red meat for both sides to fight over.. 



> Child sex grooming the Asian question - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP and a Member of the European Parliament, was there to give a video interview for the BNP website. "The mass street grooming of young girls from the English community is only being carried out by Muslims. All the paedophile groomers in this particular sort of crime – on the street, in gangs – are Muslims. That's the common denominator," he explained fluently.
> 
> *The overall statistics give the lie to such claims. Greater Manchester Police, in whose area the offences took place, has declared that 95 per cent of the men on its sex offenders register are white. Just five per cent are Asian. But things do look different when the focus is narrowed to crimes involving groups of men grooming girls on the street. In 18 child sexual exploitation trials since 1997 – in Derby, Leeds, Blackpool, Blackburn, Rotherham, Sheffield, Rochdale, Oldham and Birmingham – relating to the on-street grooming of girls aged 11 to 16 by two or more men, most of those convicted were of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> 
> Various newspapers have quoted figures complied by The Times which examined the 18 trials mentioned earlier and showed that of the *56 people found guilty of crimes including rape, child abduction, indecent assault and sex with a child, 53 were Asian. Of those, 50 were Muslim and a majority were members of the British Pakistani community.* Most of the victims have been white, although in one case several Bangladeshi Muslim girls were also abused. These were reported as being supported by research by two academics at the Jill Dando Institute of Security and Crime Science at University College London (UCL) which examined just two cases, involving 25 offenders.
> 
> However, the picture presented by the academics, Ella Cockbain and Helen Brayley, is a lot less clear. "The citations are correct but they have been taken out of context," says Ms Cockbain. "Nor do they acknowledge the small sample size of the original research, which focused on just two large cases." They worried that "findings were being overextended from a small, geographically concentrated sample to characterise an entire crime type". Even their most recent work studies just five cases – though of the 52 offenders involved totals 83 per cent are Asian Pakistani, 11 per cent Asian other and 6 per cent white. That is a very small sample.




So the INDEPENDENT is quoting the UK Times research and there it is --- 50/56 is about 90%... Deal with that carefully and responsibly..


----------



## Ropey

> So the INDEPENDENT is quoting the UK Times research and there it is --- 50/56 is about 90%... Deal with that carefully and responsibly..



..In that small sample.

Such statistics are not good extrapolates_ when used in this way_, imho. The sample size is just too small.  Periods are necessary to begin a healthy extrapolation because if this is the case, then it bears stricter observance. imho


----------



## flacaltenn

Ropey said:


> So the INDEPENDENT is quoting the UK Times research and there it is --- 50/56 is about 90%... Deal with that carefully and responsibly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..In that small sample.
> 
> Such statistics are not good extrapolates_ when used in this way_, imho. The sample size is just too small.  Periods are necessary to begin a healthy extrapolation because if this is the case, then it bears stricter observance. imho
Click to expand...


All true -- BUT ---- when the ethnic communities are concentrated in certain cities, those kind of statistics are alarming even to their OWN leaders and spokespeople. Any way you look at it -- The Brits needs to have a cup of tea and then RESOLVE to apply the laws regardless of political correctness.


----------



## Vikrant

Coyote said:


> Asians can also be Christian or Hindu.



Something is very fishy about British elites' attitude about Muslim extremists. They often label these extremists as Asians. That to me is a pretty broad brush. Asians include people from Japan, Taiwan, China, India, etc. and you get the picture. Asia is a vast continent and I would estimate about 2-billion people in Asia are not Muslims. When British elites attribute actions of a few extremist Muslims to entire Asian community, they are essentially paving the path for hatred against Asians who may or may not even be Muslims. They do not seem to want to distinguish between Muslim and Non-Muslim Asians. More importantly, they lump peaceful Muslims with violent Jihadis. This is very unfair to peaceful Muslims.


----------



## Vikrant

@Daniyel,

Well, if UK authorities wanted to publish the statistics, it would have been very easy for them to do so. All they have to do is have few people gather the data from all over the UK. So the question is: Why is UK government not being candid on this issue if Muslims are involved at such a large scale?


----------



## Daniyel

Vikrant said:


> @Daniyel,
> 
> Well, if UK authorities wanted to publish the statistics, it would have been very easy for them to do so. All they have to do is have few people gather the data from all over the UK. So the question is: Why is UK government not being candid on this issue if Muslims are involved at such a large scale?


@flacaltenn did explain it very well but in a short verse.
I will try to elaborate.
Creating a tension by publishing such information could lead to a state scale riots nobody is willing to jump into,  I can also add that Israel also prevented some events that could raise the ethnic tension and involve hate crimes-during protective edge- now back to the UK, with a soaring support in IS I must admit I'm not surprised, 11%!
Do you want to see a situation where hate crimes and even non violent deeds (protests, opinion reports, documentary films, etc) are causing only 1% of the IS supporters to feel uncomfortable in the UK? 
The biggest danger of all societies is a social rift, such rift can not only cause more Muslims to support IS but would also cost British blood, and cause more Muslims that would be influenced by that to support radicalism we've seen the riots in London, you want a bigger scale of riots by Muslims? Nobody does.
So I hope the UK does take measures about it but in a national scale indirectly to reduce the increasing crimes and neutralize the possible of creating a social rift, but with politically correct by the time you'll succeed blocking a riven with a piece of paper you'll find yourself drowning which is why I believe people SHOULD know, and why it is best to deal with it now rather than letting the time bomb explode in their face later.
It is also the naivety-politically-correct terms that blind many of what people can even SAY, I'm talking about dismantling of future right for security which is indeed the worse of all, when there is no balance between right and left the society will fall to chaos, and by silence the rads only cutting their coupons over the easily swayed population which will promote later either a radical solution for it, or dealing with the explosions of the time bomb.
Child and Women molestation and rape in generally that's being reported is the tip of the iceberg, I'm not talking about convicted as well.
In the end, once we don't talk about the things that matter.. well.


----------



## Daniyel

Sorry for the syntax-can't edit.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.


----------



## Ropey

Daniyel said:


> Sorry for the syntax-can't edit.



Dan?

All you had to do was change the title to fit the reality. Those opinion based bloggers look for compelling titles and they're not bound by a clear journalistic integrity.

So you need to be bound by it or your OP's gain  flavor of unreliability.


----------



## polarbear

Daniyel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
Click to expand...


First off you lied with that 90% of child rape in the UK is committed by Muslims.
There is no mention of that on the Jihad site that you linked
There is no mention of it in any of the videos you grabbed from youtube either.
You made it up!
Why?
You twisted this Rotherham/ UK scandal to suit your hatred of Muslims in general.
Anybody who does read the British Press also knows that the Rotherham P.D. refused to compile the kind of statistics that break down child sex abuse by race or religion and the UK, the US or the EU will not compile any statistical breakdown like the one you just pulled out off your ass either.
Because anyone who would even attempt it would be stoned to death by the main stream media as a racist.
So that makes you a racist, by their standards, not mine....(yet)...however there is a question I have what motivated you to make a post like this one,...which is in line with most of the other posts you made so far since you registered at the USMB.
*You are not concerned *about these sexually abused children just like you had no concern about all the children that got killed in Gaza.
*And in both cases you blamed it all on Muslims!*
It`s sad enough that there is a big problem with sexual abuse of children and child sex trafficking in the UK, the US and many other countries.
What`s so outrageous about the Rotherham\UK case is that the police did not really investigate the complaints that were filed for ~ 16 years.
Unlike the UK the US has taken any such complaint very seriously and pursued child sex offenders rigorously.
They just arrested 29 perpetrators in Rochester NY and their identities will be known by the public pretty soon.
If 90 % of them turn out to be Muslim, then you`ll have some fodder for another post like the kind of posts you have been making every day since you started posting.
Ooops one of the Rochester child sex traffickers has already been named by the press
Marques Williams,  of Monroe County.
Is that a Muslim name?
I don`t think so.
*You need at least 26 Muslims amongst the remaining 28 perpetrators to get to your 90% Muslim child rapist figure to substantiate your blatantly racist propaganda.*
Normal people are concerned about children and go through  great length to protect them, not you !
You have no shame to use children that were killed regardless if they were Jewish teenagers murdered by Muslim extremists, or Palestinian babies killed by the IDF,....or children that have been raped in  the UK for your own purposes,  *which is spreading hate propaganda at the USMB...24/7.
You are disgusting 

*




* 

*


----------



## Manonthestreet

Exposed: Groomed for Sex
BBC, Fran Baker, Adil Ray (presenter)

Exposed Groomed for Sex - Watch Free Documentary Online - BBC Fran Baker Adil Ray presenter


----------



## Noomi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
Click to expand...


You cannot be serious.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> UK sex abuse report prompts outrage reflection - US News
> Tory MP Kris Hopkins Sparks Row Over Muslim Gangs Raping White Kids Remark
> http://www.clarionproject.org/analysis/muslim-child-rape-gangs-Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say that those of us who live in the UK know about this and the cover up by our politicians in return for votes. We see the extent of child rapes with 1400 girls not being excessive, so multiply this figure by the number of towns and cities in the UK and the numbers become alarming. Even the childrens homes scandal did not reach this sort of figure, nor did the celebrity or Catholic priest scandals come close. Lets just say that the parents that tried to take action were threatened with arrest because the P.C. brigade were claining that speaking out against the extent of the crime was being racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think living in the UK necessarily makes you a more "accurate" observer.
> 
> There are a number posters who live in the US and post some pretty hateful material on race and race relations in the US.  The fact that they live in the US doesn't necessarily make them accurate or unbiased.
Click to expand...





 You forget that the UK is as small as many of your states so if something happens in London word quickly travels to Newcastle. We have had first hand reports of gang rapes, murders, beatings etc. within 12 hours of it happening. So being such a small nation we are more in touch with the reality. Seeing with your own eyes on a daily basis makes you very accurate, and it will also open your eyes to the enormity of the situation. Being involved at a high level also enables you to be more observant and open minded. Seeing the lies and fabrications first hand also helps you to understand more. If you faced violence every day and had no means of defence what would you do. We cant carry guns, knives or pepper spray, so our only defence is in numbers, and reducing the odds means the muslims are loath to attack in case they are hurt. You soon learn the facts of survival in ISLAMONAZI controlled inner cities, just as you have learnt the facts of survival in Detroit, New York, L.A. and Miami


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
Click to expand...






 Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders


----------



## Phoenall

flacaltenn said:


> BTW --- From a 2ndary news site, they identified the source of the 90% to a UK Times report.. And I've seen the reprint.. It DOES take a time period of about 8 years and identifies Muslims BY NAME to be 90% of the CONVICTED child abusers. HOWEVER -- the UK Times report is old, several years, and it is paywalled.
> 
> However this press report gives enough red meat for both sides to fight over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child sex grooming the Asian question - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP and a Member of the European Parliament, was there to give a video interview for the BNP website. "The mass street grooming of young girls from the English community is only being carried out by Muslims. All the paedophile groomers in this particular sort of crime – on the street, in gangs – are Muslims. That's the common denominator," he explained fluently.
> 
> *The overall statistics give the lie to such claims. Greater Manchester Police, in whose area the offences took place, has declared that 95 per cent of the men on its sex offenders register are white. Just five per cent are Asian. But things do look different when the focus is narrowed to crimes involving groups of men grooming girls on the street. In 18 child sexual exploitation trials since 1997 – in Derby, Leeds, Blackpool, Blackburn, Rotherham, Sheffield, Rochdale, Oldham and Birmingham – relating to the on-street grooming of girls aged 11 to 16 by two or more men, most of those convicted were of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> 
> Various newspapers have quoted figures complied by The Times which examined the 18 trials mentioned earlier and showed that of the *56 people found guilty of crimes including rape, child abduction, indecent assault and sex with a child, 53 were Asian. Of those, 50 were Muslim and a majority were members of the British Pakistani community.* Most of the victims have been white, although in one case several Bangladeshi Muslim girls were also abused. These were reported as being supported by research by two academics at the Jill Dando Institute of Security and Crime Science at University College London (UCL) which examined just two cases, involving 25 offenders.
> 
> However, the picture presented by the academics, Ella Cockbain and Helen Brayley, is a lot less clear. "The citations are correct but they have been taken out of context," says Ms Cockbain. "Nor do they acknowledge the small sample size of the original research, which focused on just two large cases." They worried that "findings were being overextended from a small, geographically concentrated sample to characterise an entire crime type". Even their most recent work studies just five cases – though of the 52 offenders involved totals 83 per cent are Asian Pakistani, 11 per cent Asian other and 6 per cent white. That is a very small sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the INDEPENDENT is quoting the UK Times research and there it is --- 50/56 is about 90%... Deal with that carefully and responsibly..
Click to expand...




 The majority of UK residents already know this to be true, it is the looney left  that refuse to see the extent of the problem. This was brought home to many supporters of the left when the then leader of the country was asked by a life long labour supporter what was to be done about immigration, private pensions and ever increasing welfare bills. All things of concern to the majority of the country and the nation waited for his reply, which skirted the issues and he climbed in his car. His microphone was still on and the world heard him call the woman a bigot because she dared to ask about immigrants and his THEFT of pension pots to pay for the immigrant welfare bills. He lost labour the next election because of this. Once they were out of power the Tories started looking at the cases and ordered the police to make arrests, this was when the P.C. morons found that claiming racism was actually defending child rape and found that they were the ones looking at the sack and becoming unwanted pariahs. The cases are not yet over and expect the numbers of arrests to go ever upwards till they hit the top.


----------



## Phoenall

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a matter of basing thing on facts, once Britain would release an official statistics about religion and crime rate it would drag riots to the streets of Britain, it is indeed a matter of responsibility, but the other alternative means keep the politically correct silence and not talk about the things that matter, you can refuse anything so its meaningless even if the government would publish such information since no actions would be taken.
> 
> One of the most "news" outlets I hate, but I assume you would see as legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's adding anything useful - the Guardian article (I think) already talked about some of it.
> 
> It's not adding anything backing up the claim that 90% of sex crimes against children are by Muslims.  No one is disputing that there are these child sex trafficking rings, or that Pakistani immigrants have been implicated in a number of them.  You're claiming there are no "official statistics" because if Britain were to release "official statistics" then riots would ensue.  Sure is convenient way of ducking out of providing factual back up to claims.
> 
> One sure way to generate hate against a group of people is to accuse them of "raping our women" and "molesting our children".  The emotional outrage over runs the meagre facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is like deja Vue.. A couple years ago, there were reports and a thread on USMB about "muslims committing 90% of the sex crimes in Norway".. When I dug DEEPER into the OFFICIAL sources, what was found was that this 90% came from a single police round-up in Oslo.
> 
> That does NOT give overall National statistics.. And although most Norwegian Muslims probably live in the bigger cities, this little factoid got magnified BEYOND it's usefulness.
> 
> Actually the same with the hate tainted COUNTER-factoid that Sunni injected in the 1st couple pages. This was from a SINGLE police operation, so the numbers COULD have predominantly Jewish.
> 
> Guess what? There is truth to both stories --- if they are told right.
> But you'll never get the overall picture from sources that embellish the reports.
> 
> 1) 1400 girls in ONE English town were discovered to have been groomed and abused LARGELY by Pakistanis. BUT -- the folks who OPERATED that ring were identified as Asian.
> 
> 2) There is a disproportionate number of Muslim clients and providers being found in OTHER busts across the UK..
> 
> 3) Govt of UK has HIDDEN racial demographics because they felt the citizens couldn't handle it.
> 
> That last point is important because -----
> 
> 4) MANY Muslim Youth leaders have spoken out about this epidemic.
> 
> And HIDING the numbers doesn't allow the communities at fault to do the job of stifling these outrages. By trying to PREVENT ethnic tension, they are also inhibiting a natural response from the ethnic communities that NEED to act..
> 
> I don't DOUBT that PARTICULAR police operations result in disproportionate ethnic statistics. And SINGLE sweeps are indeed significant to that particular city. But we need to use the numbers more responsibly..
Click to expand...





 Living in the UK and in an area with a large immigrant community I an ideally placed to comment on the real facts.

 1)  1400 girls in one town raped by not 5 muslims but by many hundreds who paid the initial ring for the use of the girls. Many having to service 10 or more muslim men a day, who came from all nationalities of muslim.

2)  Not when you realise that the government issued guidelines on how to deal with immigrant crimes, a softly softly approach was demanded with the leaders of the communities being warned days beforehand of the intended police operation so they could get things hidden. No early morning raids with the police battering rams, but calls at 9:30 A.M. and the police to remove their boots before entering the home.

3)  They did more than this they openly LIED about the extent of the problem. For years the government stated that there were only 2 million immigrants in the UK, and of these less than 1 million were muslim. Even after 2 census were counted the numbers remained the same, and the people started to question the validity of the data. They could see the increasing numbers of immigrants more so muslims and wanted to know why the figures did not match the reality.

4) Many muslim youth leaders knew what was going on and were in on the crime, they just did not want to be seen to be involved. When muslims were arrested for crimes they whole community would stand outside the court trying to intimidate witnesses and staff so the case would be thrown out.


----------



## Daniyel

Vikrant said:


> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.


My point is why the UK is not hesitating to do so, I also explained my opinion why I think its a big mistake, and I did explain why I take the sources seriously, we can debate about the sources but not about the policy, statistically or not, this is very serious matter.


----------



## Phoenall

Noomi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be serious.
Click to expand...




 Not having to live in fear of them you would not know, thankfully we can now speak out openly against islam and not be branded  RACIST, NAZI, FASCIST and all the other nasty phrases that are worn out by constant use. The latest one is Islamophobe  which is pointed out to the idiots using it that there are no recorded instances of this disease in any medical books. They are now on the run and have stopped their little tricks to gain the upper hand, no longer are they given compensation when they break employment laws they just get sacked. They protest violently and then demand police protection when we turn against them, they demand to be treated better than everyone else because their god said so, and riot when it is refused.


----------



## Phoenall

Daniyel said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is why the UK is not hesitating to do so, I also explained my opinion why I think its a big mistake, and I did explain why I take the sources seriously, we can debate about the sources but not about the policy, statistically or not, this is very serious matter.
Click to expand...




The neo Marxist ruled the people by fear, not physical fear but peer pressure. They knew that once they started a whisper that so and so was a racist the word would spread and they would be shunned by their peers. There were those of us who were no longer scared of being branded racist, Nazi, fascist and islamophobe and our few voices were never silenced. Even when threatened with violence we just carried on and spoke openly, reporting the threats to the relevant authorities. Some of us were arrested on trumped up charges and waited months to go to court only to be told the case was closed. Others fought the cases in court and won making the P.C. neo Marxists look very foolish. Then we had our chance and we voted against the neo Marxist government and put the tory's in power. This led to a witch hunt on child rape as the whispers were the neo Marxist leaders were involved in child abuse, in the process a whole new can of worms was opened up and the Pakistani muslims started to be arrested. Thinking they were still protected by their neo Marxist friends they claimed racism as the only reason for the arrests only to be silenced by the judge and told he would decide if it was racist. Many found the courts unsympathetic and branded the Pakistani muslims as the racists. The country as a whole then started to speak openly about immigration, welfare fraud, rising crime rates, Health service abuse and child rape. The neo Marxists rallied for a short while until some started losing their jobs to incompetence and gross misconduct. We now face an uphill struggle to keep Milliband and co out of power and get the country back to the old values of family life and lazy sunday afternoons


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asians can also be Christian or Hindu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is very fishy about British elites' attitude about Muslim extremists. They often label these extremists as Asians. That to me is a pretty broad brush. Asians include people from Japan, Taiwan, China, India, etc. and you get the picture. Asia is a vast continent and I would estimate about 2-billion people in Asia are not Muslims. When British elites attribute actions of a few extremist Muslims to entire Asian community, they are essentially paving the path for hatred against Asians who may or may not even be Muslims. They do not seem to want to distinguish between Muslim and Non-Muslim Asians. More importantly, they lump peaceful Muslims with violent Jihadis. This is very unfair to peaceful Muslims.
Click to expand...




 It is all because of Political Correctness that they are called Asians, to be more forthright would result in peoples eyes being opened in regard to muslims and islam. We have many nationalities of Asians living peacefully and integrating well into British society, but the vast majority of muslims are reclusive, arrogant, haughty and insular. They wont allow their children to mix with white children in case they are somehow infected. The actions are not those of a few extremists but of the majority of muslims as shown by the violent riots involving thousands, the recordings from mosques that show hundreds agreeing with the imam as he gives his lesson on how islam will conquer the British and enslave them all. How they will fight the British by targeting children and women to send fear into the hearts of the men. So going on the evidence from the last few years there are very few peaceful muslims, but one hell of a lot of extremists and violent jihadis.


----------



## Coyote

flacaltenn said:


> BTW --- From a 2ndary news site, they identified the source of the 90% to a UK Times report.. And I've seen the reprint.. It DOES take a time period of about 8 years and identifies Muslims BY NAME to be 90% of the CONVICTED child abusers. HOWEVER -- the UK Times report is old, several years, and it is paywalled.
> 
> However this press report gives enough red meat for both sides to fight over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child sex grooming the Asian question - Crime - UK - The Independent
> 
> Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP and a Member of the European Parliament, was there to give a video interview for the BNP website. "The mass street grooming of young girls from the English community is only being carried out by Muslims. All the paedophile groomers in this particular sort of crime – on the street, in gangs – are Muslims. That's the common denominator," he explained fluently.
> 
> *The overall statistics give the lie to such claims. Greater Manchester Police, in whose area the offences took place, has declared that 95 per cent of the men on its sex offenders register are white. Just five per cent are Asian. But things do look different when the focus is narrowed to crimes involving groups of men grooming girls on the street. In 18 child sexual exploitation trials since 1997 – in Derby, Leeds, Blackpool, Blackburn, Rotherham, Sheffield, Rochdale, Oldham and Birmingham – relating to the on-street grooming of girls aged 11 to 16 by two or more men, most of those convicted were of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> 
> Various newspapers have quoted figures complied by The Times which examined the 18 trials mentioned earlier and showed that of the *56 people found guilty of crimes including rape, child abduction, indecent assault and sex with a child, 53 were Asian. Of those, 50 were Muslim and a majority were members of the British Pakistani community.* Most of the victims have been white, although in one case several Bangladeshi Muslim girls were also abused. These were reported as being supported by research by two academics at the Jill Dando Institute of Security and Crime Science at University College London (UCL) which examined just two cases, involving 25 offenders.
> 
> However, the picture presented by the academics, Ella Cockbain and Helen Brayley, is a lot less clear. "The citations are correct but they have been taken out of context," says Ms Cockbain. "Nor do they acknowledge the *small sample size of the original research, which focused on just two large cases*." They worried that "findings were being overextended from a small, geographically concentrated sample to characterise an entire crime type". Even their most recent work studies just five cases – though of the 52 offenders involved totals 83 per cent are Asian Pakistani, 11 per cent Asian other and 6 per cent white. *That is a very small sample*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the INDEPENDENT is quoting the UK Times research and there it is --- 50/56 is about 90%... Deal with that carefully and responsibly..
Click to expand...


In other words - the OP is false: *Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims*

The 90 percent came from just a handfull of cases - not all of Britain's child sexual abuse cases.

Which asks the question - what is the motivation of people deliberately misusing such statistics?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
Click to expand...



Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.


Vikrant said:


> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*



Yup....

Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.


----------



## flacaltenn

You cannot fix problems that you don't analyze and acknowledge. That seemingly WAS the state in UK law enforcement FOR YEARS..

Nationwide --- from what I've read --- it's not a Muslim issue. But it IS significant to find Court files by city that approach 90% muslim perpetrators. That's a COMMUNITY issue that needs to be fixed. In a town of 300,000 to have 1400 under-age girls groomed for prostitution is a crisis. Just FIX IT... And the best way to that is WITH the cooperation of Local Muslim Youth leaders that have already expressed outrage.

Let me requote the 90% figure justification AGAIN from the Independent so that we RESTRICT the interpretation of the 90% -- but still appreciate the significance.



> *But things do look different when the focus is narrowed to crimes involving groups of men grooming girls on the street. In 18 child sexual exploitation trials since 1997 – in Derby, Leeds, Blackpool, Blackburn, Rotherham, Sheffield, Rochdale, Oldham and Birmingham – relating to the on-street grooming of girls aged 11 to 16 by two or more men, most of those convicted were of Pakistani heritage.*
> 
> 
> Various newspapers have quoted figures complied by The Times which examined the 18 trials mentioned earlier and showed that of the *56 people found guilty of crimes including rape, child abduction, indecent assault and sex with a child, 53 were Asian. Of those, 50 were Muslim and a majority were members of the British Pakistani community.*



Now PLEASE correct me if I say anything wrong here. The significance of the numbers compiled by the Times (where the 90% came from) is this.

1) 18 criminal trials for child grooming, recruiting, pimping in NINE major England cities since 1997 were studied. NOT just Rotherham. Not just a few cases.  I'm reading this to mean that 18 is total number of trials for this offense in those cities -- in that time period. And that impression comes from reading multiple sources. No cherry-picking involved. 

2) 56 people found guilty in 18 separate trials. 50 of them were Muslim. That = 89%.

Now --- for all I know, you can't RENT a 14 yr old white girl anywhere else in England or the UK. Maybe you can - maybe you can't. And maybe most all of Britain's Muslims live in those nine cities. So that would be the total liability for them.  But for the residents of those nine cities, it is a problem that needs to be addressed. And the sample is big enough for the Muslim community to take notice and act. Sad part is -- The muslim community is as mad as anybody about this problem being suppressed by authorities.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Let’s start with a riddle. If South Yorkshire Police can mount a raid on Sir Cliff Richard’s home in pursuit of evidence linked to a single allegation of child sex abuse 30 years ago, why were South Yorkshire Police incapable of pursuing multiple allegations against multiple men who raped 1,400 children over 16 years?

One thousand four hundred. Consider the weight of that number, feel its tragic heft. Picture 50 junior-school classes of little girls in Rotherham, once a respectable northern town, now a byword for depravity. We have seen child-grooming cases before, but the disgusting stories revealed in the report by Professor Alexis Jay amount to evidence of abuse on an industrial scale.
Rotherham In the face of such evil who is the racist now - Telegraph  Remember importing all these perps was purposeful govt policy decision


----------



## I.P.Freely

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....
> 
> Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.
Click to expand...

Just to hammer home the point that @Daniyel is once again spreading his manure with racist intent.A few years ago there were 41,036 registered sex offenders in the UK, the fourth highest   concentration with 96 offenders per 100,000 residents is North Wales, which has one of the lowest concentrations of Muslims in the UK.
London has the second fewest with 64 offenders per 100,000 residents..
Here are some particularly vicious pedophiles captured in Wales.
 Paedophile Parties Gang Given Indefinite Jail Sentences


----------



## I.P.Freely

Ropey said:


> No, the thing is claimed without good proof. It does not fall upon me to find your proofs.
> 
> They (that blog site) don't have them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only official stats about race, not religion, however I don't think you watched the videos at all.
> Liberty GB - UK Child Sex Slavery Multiculturalism and Islam
> UK Muslims Account For 4 Of British Population Yet Are 200 Times More Likely To Commit Sex Crimes MidnightWatcher s Blogspot
> Here is some stats I found, feel free to debunk them, Child Rape and Molestation CONVICTED.
> *
> Of the 100 Convictions there were:*
> *95 Muslims*
> *5  Non-Muslims*
> *20% were also named “Muhammad.”*
> 
> 
> *You can also see that the number which SHOULD have been decreased, is somewhat goes hand to hand with  the immigration of Muslims.*
> 
> *Once I find a "reliable" source I'll post it, so far we can discuss about this one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, out of a population of 100 convictions, these statistics were extrapolated to the entirety of Britain?
> 
> Who did that extrapolation?
> 
> The title creator of the blog.
> 
> Those facts you show are far too small a population to _successfully_ attribute to such a large population.
> 
> It's a fail imho.
Click to expand...

@Ropey what was it you called @Daniyel in a thread that was closed, it was something like Daniyel is the most moderate and Liberal Jew on this site


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....
> 
> Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.
Click to expand...






 The problem being that neo Marxist Political Correctness stopped that from happening because the majority of the cases were Pakistani muslims. We see this in the numbers convicted in the last 17 years , with 500+ muslims  as opposed to less than 50 indigenous. The same pattern is seen on other crimes with 10 to 1 being the norm for fraud, rape, assault and terrorism. It is only since the Tories came to power that we have seen the arrests and convictions of immigrant criminals , and they are even now trying to deport these criminals when their sentences have been served. The police are hampered by neo Marxist human rights lawyers who fight to have the criminals released so they can abscond.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....
> 
> Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to hammer home the point that @Daniyel is once again spreading his manure with racist intent.A few years ago there were 41,036 registered sex offenders in the UK, the fourth highest   concentration with 96 offenders per 100,000 residents is North Wales, which has one of the lowest concentrations of Muslims in the UK.
> London has the second fewest with 64 offenders per 100,000 residents..
> Here are some particularly vicious pedophiles captured in Wales.
> Paedophile Parties Gang Given Indefinite Jail Sentences
Click to expand...





 And you are manipulating the figures as those 41,036 most were not child abusers but people convicted for other sex crimes. Many were serial kerb crawlers, men who were wrongly accused of rape, minor infringfements etc. But if we stick to the subject we see what every decent British person knows to be true, the problem is one of race because the P.C. brigade silenced the voices of the decent human beings in case it caused unrest and civil tensions. If they had acted in the countries best interests we would not have had this crisis, or the threats of terrorism as the criminals would have been deported at the first report of child abuse.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....
> 
> Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to hammer home the point that @Daniyel is once again spreading his manure with racist intent.A few years ago there were 41,036 registered sex offenders in the UK, the fourth highest   concentration with 96 offenders per 100,000 residents is North Wales, which has one of the lowest concentrations of Muslims in the UK.
> London has the second fewest with 64 offenders per 100,000 residents..
> Here are some particularly vicious pedophiles captured in Wales.
> Paedophile Parties Gang Given Indefinite Jail Sentences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are manipulating the figures as those 41,036 most were not child abusers but people convicted for other sex crimes. Many were serial kerb crawlers, men who were wrongly accused of rape, minor infringfements etc. But if we stick to the subject we see what every decent British person knows to be true, the problem is one of race because the P.C. brigade silenced the voices of the decent human beings in case it caused unrest and civil tensions. If they had acted in the countries best interests we would not have had this crisis, or the threats of terrorism as the criminals would have been deported at the first report of child abuse.
Click to expand...

Hogwash as I stated there were 41,036 registered sex offenders, this covers various sex offenses including child abuse, north wales has the 4th highest concentration of offenders in the UK with one of the lowest number of Muslims living there.
Here is another North Wales Pedophile ring, it is a web site that a low intellect goy like you should understand. The name the pedophiles its a very long list without a Mohammed among them.
North wales Children s home Database of UK and Eire paedophiles child abusers


----------



## abu afak

Coyote said:


> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Link to actual data please?  Jihadwatch is a notorious hate site.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll assume this is about as accurate as the "blood libel" claims made against Jews.


You ask the OP for a link beside JihadWatch because it's Not MSM and does target Islam, Even if it does so correctly.

Yet Sunni man (In his OFF TOPIC _tu quoque_/'you too') uses Conspiracy website 'BeforeItsNews' which is in turn sourcing "Salman Hossain" at "HenryMakow.com" Another wacky Conspiracy website, for the article.

Just so we have this straight.
Frankly, this is Troubling.
`


----------



## Malamute

Daniyel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.........what ever shall we do??   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize that Muslims are no different than Nazis - and should be treated the same, as pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly everywhere you have Muslims you have radicals and ignorants, and its usually followed by killing, rape, torturing, thieving, and violence.
Click to expand...


Their prophet did the same, he himself raped the widows of the men they slaughtered and his favorite "wife" was a 6 year old girl.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one..take a look.
> BBC News - Grooming and race - what do we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Asians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..MUSLIMS of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> over 21,000 reported sex crimes against children in the UK and you come up with 8 "Muslims"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would certainly skew the statistics wouldn't it?  It's not 1400 seperate perpetrators for instance.
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Well, if you do not want the riot between Whites and the Muslims then the best thing to do is drop this subject altogether, which is not a bad idea given we do not have any reliable statistics from a credible source. *Till we have statistics that proves 90% of child rapists are Muslims, we should refrain from stating such. Because as you know this can cause riot and may result in loss of innocent lives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup....
> 
> Race/religion is irrelevant.  What needs to happen is the police need to enforce the laws on child trafficking/sex abuse regardless of the backgrounds of the perpetrators or victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to hammer home the point that @Daniyel is once again spreading his manure with racist intent.A few years ago there were 41,036 registered sex offenders in the UK, the fourth highest   concentration with 96 offenders per 100,000 residents is North Wales, which has one of the lowest concentrations of Muslims in the UK.
> London has the second fewest with 64 offenders per 100,000 residents..
> Here are some particularly vicious pedophiles captured in Wales.
> Paedophile Parties Gang Given Indefinite Jail Sentences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are manipulating the figures as those 41,036 most were not child abusers but people convicted for other sex crimes. Many were serial kerb crawlers, men who were wrongly accused of rape, minor infringfements etc. But if we stick to the subject we see what every decent British person knows to be true, the problem is one of race because the P.C. brigade silenced the voices of the decent human beings in case it caused unrest and civil tensions. If they had acted in the countries best interests we would not have had this crisis, or the threats of terrorism as the criminals would have been deported at the first report of child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hogwash as I stated there were 41,036 registered sex offenders, this covers various sex offenses including child abuse, north wales has the 4th highest concentration of offenders in the UK with one of the lowest number of Muslims living there.
> Here is another North Wales Pedophile ring, it is a web site that a low intellect goy like you should understand. The name the pedophiles its a very long list without a Mohammed among them.
> North wales Children s home Database of UK and Eire paedophiles child abusers
Click to expand...





Maybe you should stop being so abusive and racist, reported for blatant racism


----------



## flacaltenn

The Times article makes it perfectly clear that 90% claim applies to child prostitution in nine major cities.  Not general child abuse.  Which in England, probably includes allowing kids to ride a trike without a helmet.


----------



## Coyote

abu afak said:


> You ask the OP for a link beside JihadWatch because it's Not MSM and does target Islam, Even if it does so correctly.



Hate sites are bad sources to use and in this case - the info was proven fraudulant, not "correct" as you seem to imply.  People tend to like hate sites because it speaks to their own bias.



> Yet Sunni man (In his OFF TOPIC _tu quoque_/'you too') uses Conspiracy website 'BeforeItsNews' which is in turn sourcing "Salman Hossain" at "HenryMakow.com" Another wacky Conspiracy website, for the article.



So?  I've been discussing the topic, not any diversions.



> Just so we have this straight.
> Frankly, this is Troubling.
> `



Not sure what you think we "have straight".  You seem to want to divert this thread onto Sunni's post.

If you are talking about the use of hate sites as valid sources - then yes, I agree - it is Troubling.


----------



## WelfareQueen

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say about the blatant hijack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get you totally want this to be about Muslims.
> 
> After all, that is the ONLY group that it is legitimate to hate.
> 
> Carry on and ignore the larger realities of child molestation.
> 
> Oh, and while your at it maybe you can provide the data for this 90% claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get that you're too invested in the content to recognize a hijack regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Topic:
> Britain - 90%+ of the Child rape, and Child grooming is committed by Muslims.
> 
> Me:  show me the data
> 
> You: HIJACK
> 
> Me:  I get you hate Muslims and god forbid anyone should defend Islam but can you show me some data from a non-biased source that proves the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This story has been out there for over 6 months. Mainstream reporting on it. There are cloistered communities where the abuse is rampant and largely directed by Muslims. I'm not spending the time justifying the 90% here, but it's a real concern.. Even to Muslim leaders as in the BBC report below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Real or imagined Racism fear over Rotherham child abuse
> 
> A "taboo" subject, "ignoring a politically inconvenient truth", threatening "community cohesion", "fear of being thought racist".
> 
> The report which revealed the abuse of more than 1,400 children in Rotherham - mainly by men of Pakistani heritage - found many reasons why the shocking scale of child sexual exploitation in the South Yorkshire town remained hidden.
> 
> Councillors and council staff in particular were criticised for "avoiding public discussion"; some through fear of being thought racist, and some through "wholesale denial" of the problem.
> 
> But Zahoor Farid, a Muslim youth worker in Rotherham, described the abuse in the town as "shocking".
> 
> His words were echoed by Shoki Adbo, a bank worker from the town, who said: "I'm a Muslim and if I saw a Muslim person doing something like that then they would not be a Muslim to me."
> 
> Mr Farid added: "We were lost for words when we saw this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree this should not be used as a weapon. We're clubbing each other over stuff that we both feel betrayed by.. But it's more than a valid topic.
> 
> ME? I'd prefer we all fess up to our dirty laundry and quit trying to justify it by pointing to someone else..
> 
> 
> OTH --- Sunni piece of crap written by a guy being sought by Canada for being a 1st class hater --- that IS a 180 on the original topic.. We can however -- call it a "counter-point" if we just want a bar fight. After all bar fights a long standing American political tradition..
> 
> IMHO
Click to expand...



Thank you for actually providing some real information.


----------



## abu afak

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask the OP for a link beside JihadWatch because it's Not MSM and does target Islam, Even if it does so correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate sites are bad sources to use and in this case - the info was proven fraudulant, not "correct" as you seem to imply.  People tend to like hate sites because it speaks to their own bias.
Click to expand...

I Disagree it's a Hate Site.
In fact, I think it's more accurate than the MSM who is so PC, one oft doesn't know a conflict is because of Islam.. at least until recently.

Despite Critcism:


			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jihad_Watch#Organization said:
			
		

> The site features commentary by multiple editors, although its most notable and frequent publisher of content is Robert Spencer. It has been affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, as a subsidiary project.[15] _Dhimmi Watch_ was a blog on the Jihad Watch site, also maintained by Spencer, focusing on allegations of acts by non-Muslims in defence of the Muslim world.
> *
> Legal actions have been proposed against the site based on allegations of hate speech; however most of these actions have proven to be Unsuccessful.[16][17] * [/B]


And of course, the Bulk/Meat of the JihadWatch story was Quoting the BBC!
*



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Yet Sunni man (In his OFF TOPIC tu quoque/'you too') uses Conspiracy website 'BeforeItsNews' which is in turn sourcing "Salman Hossain" at "HenryMakow.com" Another wacky Conspiracy website, for the article.
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			So?  I've been discussing the topic, not any diversions.
		
Click to expand...

If You think it's an [off topic] Diversion.. um .. uh... um



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Just so we have this straight.
Frankly, this is Troubling.
`
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			Not sure what you think we "have straight".  You seem to want to divert this thread onto Sunni's post.
If you are talking about the use of hate sites as valid sources - then yes, I agree - it is Troubling.
		
Click to expand...

What we have straight is YOUR BIAS.
You allow an OFF TOPIC Biased post WITH HATE/CONSPIRACY site from Sunni Man without Comment, yet make an issue of the much Saner JihadWatch, which, while Islam-focused, is Not in a Whacko Conspiracy Class of what Sunni Man posted.*


----------



## Coyote

> I Disagree it's a Hate Site.
> In fact, I think it's more accurate than the MSM who is so PC, one oft doesn't know a conflict is because of Islam.. at least until recently.



Of course you disagree that it's a "hate site" - it affirms your own hates.



> Despite Critcism:
> 
> Jihad Watch - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia"
> 
> The site features commentary by multiple editors, although its most notable and frequent publisher of content is Robert Spencer. It has been affiliated with the David Horowitz Freedom Center, as a subsidiary project.[15] _Dhimmi Watch_ was a blog on the Jihad Watch site, also maintained by Spencer, focusing on allegations of acts by non-Muslims in defence of the Muslim world.
> *
> Legal actions have been proposed against the site based on allegations of hate speech; however most of these actions have proven to be Unsuccessful.[16][17] * [/B]



The bar is extremely high on legal cases involving free speech and hate speech - legal actions are seldom successful. Look at a multitude of hate sites - how many get shut down?  Not that I think they should be - free speech is free speech.

From your source:

_Jihad Watch has been criticized for its portrayal of Islam as a totalitarian political doctrine,[9] and as such has been accused of Islamophobia.[10][11][12][13][14]


The Council on American–Islamic Relations (CAIR) called Jihad Watch an "Internet hate site" and claimed it is "notorious for its depiction of Islam as an inherently violent faith that is a threat to world peace."[32] Guardian writer Brian Whitaker described Jihad Watch as a "notoriously Islamophobic website",[33] while other critics such as Dinesh D'Souza,[34] Karen Armstrong,[35] and Cathy Young,[36] pointed to what they see as "deliberate mischaracterizations" of Islam and Muslims by Spencer as inherently violent and therefore prone to terrorism. Spencer has denied such criticism.[37]


Benazir Bhutto, the late Pakistani Prime Minister, in her book Reconciliation: Islam, Democracy, and the West, wrote that Spencer uses Jihad Watch to spread misinformation and hatred of Islam. She added that *he presents a skewed, one-sided, and inflammatory story that only helps to sow the seed of civilizational conflict.[38]*

_
*Robert Spencer has been described by some civil rights organizations including the Southern Poverty Law Center [39] and Anti-Defamation League [40] as a “hate group leader.”*​



> And of course, the Bulk/Meat of the JihadWatch story was Quoting the BBC!



Yet they deliberately distorted those quotes, left out the fact that the studies were from a handful of cities and a very small sample,  and made the claim that 90% of child sexual abuse cases are perpetrated by Muslims, something the BBC article did not claim.  And you say Jihadwatch is accurate?  No, they just speak to your own bigotry.
*





			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Yet Sunni man (In his OFF TOPIC tu quoque/'you too') uses Conspiracy website 'BeforeItsNews' which is in turn sourcing "Salman Hossain" at "HenryMakow.com" Another wacky Conspiracy website, for the article.
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			So?  I've been discussing the topic, not any diversions.
		
Click to expand...

If You think it's an [off topic] Diversion.. um .. uh... um



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Just so we have this straight.
Frankly, this is Troubling.
`
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			Not sure what you think we "have straight".  You seem to want to divert this thread onto Sunni's post.
If you are talking about the use of hate sites as valid sources - then yes, I agree - it is Troubling.
		
Click to expand...

What we have straight is YOUR BIAS.
You allow an OFF TOPIC Biased post WITH HATE/CONSPIRACY site from Sunni Man without Comment, yet make an issue of the much Saner JihadWatch, which, while Islam-focused, is Not in a Whacko Conspiracy Class of what Sunni Man posted.
		
Click to expand...

*
And?

Do you understand what "discussing the topic" means?

*"...If You think it's an [off topic] Diversion.. um .. uh... um"*  uh um is right.  We're in Zone 3.  I suggest you review the rules  before starting a pointless fuss.


----------



## Vikrant

Phoenall said:


> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders



The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.


----------



## abu afak

Coyote said:


> The bar is extremely high on legal cases involving free speech and hate speech - legal actions are seldom successful. Look at a multitude of hate sites - how many get shut down?  Not that I think they should be - free speech is free speech.
> 
> From your source:
> 
> _Jihad Watch has been criticized for its portrayal of Islam as a totalitarian political doctrine,[9] and as such has been accused of Islamophobia.[10][11][12][13][14]
> 
> 
> The Council on American–Islamic Relations (CAIR) called Jihad Watch an "Internet hate site" and claimed it is "notorious for its depiction of Islam as an inherently violent faith that is a threat to world peace."[32] Guardian writer Brian Whitaker described Jihad Watch as a "notoriously Islamophobic website",[33] while other critics such as Dinesh D'Souza,[34] Karen Armstrong,[35] and Cathy Young,[36] pointed to what they see as "deliberate mischaracterizations" of Islam and Muslims by Spencer as inherently violent and therefore prone to terrorism. Spencer has denied such criticism.[37]
> 
> 
> Benazir Bhutto, the late Pakistani Prime Minister, in her book Reconciliation: Islam, Democracy, and the West, wrote that Spencer uses Jihad Watch to spread misinformation and hatred of Islam. She added that *he presents a skewed, one-sided, and inflammatory story that only helps to sow the seed of civilizational conflict.[38]*
> 
> _
> *Robert Spencer has been described by some civil rights organizations including the Southern Poverty Law Center [39] and Anti-Defamation League [40] as a “hate group leader.”*​



*"My own source" was TWO-sided wikipedia and Two of the Critics were Muslim sources. One of them a Terror-linked Islamist Organization itself, CAIR.
Wiki refers to there"allegations".*

*So it has NOT been established that JihadWatch is a 'Hate site'.*​



			
				abu afak said:
			
		

> And of course, the Bulk/Meat of the JihadWatch story was Quoting the BBC!





			
				Coyote said:
			
		

> Yet they deliberately distorted those quotes, left out the fact that the studies were from a handful of cities and a very small sample,  and made the claim that 90% of child sexual abuse cases are perpetrated by Muslims, something the BBC article did not claim.  And you say Jihadwatch is accurate?  No, they just speak to your own bigotry.


That's FALSE.
The Jihad Watch story refers to:
""“Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds,” BBC, August 26, 2014:""""


*


			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Yet Sunni man (In his OFF TOPIC tu quoque/'you too') uses Conspiracy website 'BeforeItsNews' which is in turn sourcing "Salman Hossain" at "HenryMakow.com" Another wacky Conspiracy website, for the article.
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			So?  I've been discussing the topic, not any diversions.
		
Click to expand...

If You think it's an [off topic] Diversion.. um .. uh... um



			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			Just so we have this straight.
Frankly, this is Troubling.
`
		
Click to expand...




			
				Coyote said:
			
		


			Not sure what you think we "have straight".  You seem to want to divert this thread onto Sunni's post.
If you are talking about the use of hate sites as valid sources - then yes, I agree - it is Troubling.
		
Click to expand...




			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			What we have straight is YOUR BIAS.
You allow an OFF TOPIC Biased post WITH HATE/CONSPIRACY site from Sunni Man without Comment, yet make an issue of the much Saner JihadWatch, which, while Islam-focused, is Not in a Whacko Conspiracy Class of what Sunni Man posted.
		
Click to expand...

*

*


			
				abu afak said:
			
		


			...If You think it's an [off topic] Diversion.. um .. uh... um"
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				Coyote said:
			
		

> uh um is right.  We're in Zone 3.  I suggest you review the rules  before starting a pointless fuss.



USMB Rules and Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.


----------



## Phoenall

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.
Click to expand...




 I fully agree it was the price the country was forced to pay by the neo Marxists. Which is why we should be making damn sure they never get that amount of power ever again. One of the neo Marxists is so arrogant that he is refusing to do the decent thing and resign, he is hoping that he will be able to keep his position until the heat dies down. More likely there are people even now looking at his every move to see if there are any grounds to sack him and have his name blackened.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree it was the price the country was forced to pay by the neo Marxists. Which is why we should be making damn sure they never get that amount of power ever again. One of the neo Marxists is so arrogant that he is refusing to do the decent thing and resign, he is hoping that he will be able to keep his position until the heat dies down. More likely there are people even now looking at his every move to see if there are any grounds to sack him and have his name blackened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of the fascist BNP play book , are you still a member goy?
Click to expand...





 Are you still a right wing thug


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree it was the price the country was forced to pay by the neo Marxists. Which is why we should be making damn sure they never get that amount of power ever again. One of the neo Marxists is so arrogant that he is refusing to do the decent thing and resign, he is hoping that he will be able to keep his position until the heat dies down. More likely there are people even now looking at his every move to see if there are any grounds to sack him and have his name blackened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of the fascist BNP play book , are you still a member goy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still a right wing thug
Click to expand...

 yes, just like you are a Jewish thug.


----------



## Phoenall

I.P.Freely said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree it was the price the country was forced to pay by the neo Marxists. Which is why we should be making damn sure they never get that amount of power ever again. One of the neo Marxists is so arrogant that he is refusing to do the decent thing and resign, he is hoping that he will be able to keep his position until the heat dies down. More likely there are people even now looking at his every move to see if there are any grounds to sack him and have his name blackened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of the fascist BNP play book , are you still a member goy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still a right wing thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, just like you are a Jewish thug.
Click to expand...






 So So wrong sunshine if you ever bother to look. I am not Jewish and have no intention of converting, but I am pro decency and humanity while being anti terrorist and anti islam. Your attempted incitement is a failure and you will only get yourself banned if you persist


----------



## Coyote

abu afak said:


> *"My own source" was TWO-sided wikipedia and Two of the Critics were Muslim sources. One of them a Terror-linked Islamist Organization itself, CAIR.
> Wiki refers to there"allegations".*
> 
> *So it has NOT been established that JihadWatch is a 'Hate site'.*​



Your own source gave multiple accounts supporting claims that Jihadwatch is a hate site (not only CAIR, which is debatable that is linked to terrorism, but also ADL and SPLC).
​


> USMB Rules and Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.



Yes.  Discretion.  The thread *has not been derailed*, it's moving along discussing the OP and Sunni has not continued in that vein.  * In fact it is now *you* attempting to derail this thread yet *your* posts remain as well.  Think about it.*


----------



## Indofred

Daniyel said:


> @Coyote can you move this thread to Europe please?



Is there a total bullshit forum for threads based on jihad watch reports?


----------



## abu afak

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"My own source" was TWO-sided wikipedia and Two of the Critics were Muslim sources. One of them a Terror-linked Islamist Organization itself, CAIR.
> Wiki refers to there"allegations".*
> 
> *So it has NOT been established that JihadWatch is a 'Hate site'.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source gave multiple accounts supporting claims that Jihadwatch is a hate site (not only CAIR, which is debatable that is linked to terrorism, but also ADL and SPLC).​
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Rules and Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Discretion.  The thread *has not been derailed*, it's moving along discussing the OP and Sunni has not continued in that vein.  * In fact it is now *you* attempting to derail this thread yet *your* posts remain as well.  Think about it.*
Click to expand...

So, you and Indofred now stand 100% Refuted.

The JihadWatch Report is 100% TRUE and in vast Bulk is just a Quoting of the BBC. JW merely adding comments on the sad state of affairs there.

All this 'shoot-the-messenger' crap has Failed.
As Usual, JihadWatch is correct.
`


----------



## Coyote

abu afak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"My own source" was TWO-sided wikipedia and Two of the Critics were Muslim sources. One of them a Terror-linked Islamist Organization itself, CAIR.
> Wiki refers to there"allegations".*
> 
> *So it has NOT been established that JihadWatch is a 'Hate site'.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Your own source gave multiple accounts supporting claims that Jihadwatch is a hate site (not only CAIR, which is debatable that is linked to terrorism, but also ADL and SPLC).​
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Rules and Guidelines US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Discretion.  The thread *has not been derailed*, it's moving along discussing the OP and Sunni has not continued in that vein.  * In fact it is now *you* attempting to derail this thread yet *your* posts remain as well.  Think about it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you and Indofred now stand 100% Refuted.
> 
> The JihadWatch Report is 100% TRUE and in vast Bulk is just a Quoting of the BBC. JW merely adding comments on the sad state of affairs there.
> 
> All this 'shoot-the-messenger' crap has Failed.
> As Usual, JihadWatch is correct.
> `
Click to expand...


Actually - you are correct in one thing.  I confused the title of the Jihadwatch report with the OP title which is blatently false and a product of the starter of this thread.  However, the article title and the segment quoted from an msm article appear to be the only "correct" thing in the Jihadwatch article - the remainder of which is hyperbole and fear mongering appealing  to racial and cultural nativism and hatred against all Muslims.
Like most hate sites, there are "kernals" of truth.  Where the lies come in are in the spin and in what is left out or distorted.  Just like anti-semitic hate sites or racist hate sites (also condemned by SPLC and ADL).  You like JihadWatch because it's spin fits with your views so you don't bother to deconstruct it.  Lies Spencer Watch


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Coyote can you move this thread to Europe please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a total bullshit forum for threads based on jihad watch reports?
Click to expand...





 Yes right on top of all those threads based on Islamic sources like Palestinian spokesmen


----------



## flacaltenn

Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo. 

Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..


----------



## Indofred

flacaltenn said:


> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..



Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.


----------



## flacaltenn

Indofred said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
Click to expand...


They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..


----------



## Indofred

Daniyel said:


> Hello,
> Some worrying news stacking up from Britain...
> 
> Jihad Watch report



The OP is talking crap - as usual

Statistics on Race and the Criminal Justice System 2012 - Publications - GOV.UK

As you can see from ALL the PDF files regarding race, the vast majority of all suspects, defendants and convicts were white people.
This applies to sexual crimes and all other types.

Note - this si the UK government's own stats, not some shit race hate site.

As is usual with racist and bigoted scum suckers such as the OP, they have to lie in order to make their point.

I have to be honest here. If a mod on a site has such bias and lies in this way, he shouldn't be a mod.


----------



## Daniyel

Sikh body accuse mainstream UK media for ignoring push to abandon throwaway term 8216 Asian 8217 Sikh Siyasat News


----------



## Indofred

Asia is a fucking big place, Pakistan being a tiny part of it, so "Asian" provided a great cover to hide the origin of the Pakistanis that raped so many children.
RMBC's stupidity was based on trying to hide crime for fear of a racist backlash.
That stupidity was a crime in itself, so they should be arrested and charged with aiding and abetting these nasty crimes.
As for the council's stupidity and racism/bigotry; their moronic actions have made things worse, not better, proving they should be sacked anyway.

There is absolutely no excuse for their idiocy.


----------



## Indofred

flacaltenn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
Click to expand...


@flacaltenn

All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
See my links and comments above.
If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.


----------



## Indofred

Daniyel said:


> Sikh body accuse mainstream UK media for ignoring push to abandon throwaway term 8216 Asian 8217 Sikh Siyasat News



Oi, twat, please comment on my links above that prove you're a liar and sack of shit.


----------



## flacaltenn

Indofred said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
Click to expand...


your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?

If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...


----------



## Indofred

flacaltenn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
Click to expand...


Not a cheap shot.
You're forwarding a very bigoted line, all based on total crap, not reality.
My link above shows the real situation, and the vast majority of UK crimes, sexual and otherwise, are committed by white people.

You can't get around facts with bullshit.

Statistics on Race and the Criminal Justice System 2012 - Publications - GOV.UK


flacaltenn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
Click to expand...


Read the link, download the files and read.
Your bigoted opinion is based on bullshit, not reality.
Newspapers tend to create stories based on a single event, or stats taken out of context in order to produce a story that sounds good.
In fact, you have to be a total moron to accept that load of old bollocks without checking, and totally off your head to spew it back out as fact.

Are you a moron?


----------



## flacaltenn

Indofred said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a cheap shot.
> You're forwarding a very bigoted line, all based on total crap, not reality.
> My link above shows the real situation, and the vast majority of UK crimes, sexual and otherwise, are committed by white people.
> 
> You can't get around facts with bullshit.
> 
> Statistics on Race and the Criminal Justice System 2012 - Publications - GOV.UK
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the link, download the files and read.
> Your bigoted opinion is based on bullshit, not reality.
> Newspapers tend to create stories based on a single event, or stats taken out of context in order to produce a story that sounds good.
> In fact, you have to be a total moron to accept that load of old bollocks without checking, and totally off your head to spew it back out as fact.
> 
> Are you a moron?
Click to expand...


I don't know if I am a moron. Let's find out. WHICH FILE contains the statistics that ALL of the UK major newspaper got wrong. Present them here and we'll find out what it is that is being misreported..

Nothing worse than being a moron -- unless you are a lazy dishonest one..


----------



## Indofred

flacaltenn said:


> I don't know if I am a moron. Let's find out. WHICH FILE contains the statistics that ALL of the UK major newspaper got wrong. Present them here and we'll find out what it is that is being misreported..
> 
> Nothing worse than being a moron -- unless you are a lazy dishonest one..



Well, when I have a little more time, I'll look at the lot, but we must first look at the links provided in the OP.
This extremist website gives no figures at all to back up any claims made.
Care to comment on that first, and perhaps the OP could tell us where his figure came from.
Ah, thin air and a tiny mind.


----------



## Indofred

Post 102


> I'm reading this to mean that 18 is total number of trials for this offense in those cities -
> NINE major England cities
> 56 people found guilty in 18 separate trials. 50 of them were Muslim. That = 89%.



Nine out of 50 cities - well, gosh, why not all of them?
Easy, they chose the ones that suited their story, not the real picture.

Maybe the NSPCC has some insight on this.
Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC



> Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew.



Gosh, the Muslims knew a lot of kids, or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.



> 18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13.



Gosh, all those cases covered in only 18 trials? or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.

In other words, the idiot end of the USMB take the things they want to tell you, but totally ignore everything else because it ruins their argument.

Maybe about 90% of the people involved in the chosen trials were Muslims, but the thousands of other cases, the ones ignored by the bigoted mod, were not.


----------



## Indofred

flacaltenn said:


> *I don't know if I am a moron*. Let's find out.



Mounting evidence isn't looking good for you on this issue.

Please explain why you didn't include ALL child sex abuse cases, but just mentioned the areas and time periods where Muslims were tried.
Any idiot can claim a number by looking at a very narrow view of the whole.

Or is the truth a "cheap shot"?

@flacaltenn


----------



## I.P.Freely

Phoenall said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every child rape is committed by a different person. If you had read the reports you would see that 1400 girls in Rotherham were raped by just 5 muslims, who then passed them around 250 more muslims who are yet to be arrested and charged. How many murders in Detroit last week, and how many people are the Police looking for in connection to the murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda of inciting hatred against Muslims will not find any traction with reasonable people. As I have stated in numerous posts, that British government has an active policy of providing shelters to Jihadis. As sick as it is, the young girls are the rewards from the British government. If you are angry about this British policy, write to your political leaders. Do not incite violence against innocent Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree it was the price the country was forced to pay by the neo Marxists. Which is why we should be making damn sure they never get that amount of power ever again. One of the neo Marxists is so arrogant that he is refusing to do the decent thing and resign, he is hoping that he will be able to keep his position until the heat dies down. More likely there are people even now looking at his every move to see if there are any grounds to sack him and have his name blackened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of the fascist BNP play book , are you still a member goy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still a right wing thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, just like you are a Jewish thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So So wrong sunshine if you ever bother to look. I am not Jewish and have no intention of converting, but I am pro decency and humanity while being anti terrorist and anti islam. Your attempted incitement is a failure and you will only get yourself banned if you persist
Click to expand...

@Phoenall the Goy, you are too stupid to see how sarcastic my comment was. Well Nudnik on top of being a wannabe Jew you now are a Wannabe mod


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Some worrying news stacking up from Britain...
> 
> Jihad Watch report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is talking crap - as usual
> 
> Statistics on Race and the Criminal Justice System 2012 - Publications - GOV.UK
> 
> As you can see from ALL the PDF files regarding race, the vast majority of all suspects, defendants and convicts were white people.
> This applies to sexual crimes and all other types.
> 
> Note - this si the UK government's own stats, not some shit race hate site.
> 
> As is usual with racist and bigoted scum suckers such as the OP, they have to lie in order to make their point.
> 
> I have to be honest here. If a mod on a site has such bias and lies in this way, he shouldn't be a mod.
Click to expand...





 The vast majority of suspects did not show they were white as the term used was NOT STATED


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Asia is a fucking big place, Pakistan being a tiny part of it, so "Asian" provided a great cover to hide the origin of the Pakistanis that raped so many children.
> RMBC's stupidity was based on trying to hide crime for fear of a racist backlash.
> That stupidity was a crime in itself, so they should be arrested and charged with aiding and abetting these nasty crimes.
> As for the council's stupidity and racism/bigotry; their moronic actions have made things worse, not better, proving they should be sacked anyway.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for their idiocy.






 It should not stop at the local council but should go all the way to the top and M.P's should face court for their culpability. Then all those they enabled should be removed as illegal aliens and told to apply again. All the laws they brought in that helped in the cover up to be repealed and struck of the statute books. The  human rights laws given an overhaul so that criminals can no longer use them to their advantage.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a cheap shot.
> You're forwarding a very bigoted line, all based on total crap, not reality.
> My link above shows the real situation, and the vast majority of UK crimes, sexual and otherwise, are committed by white people.
> 
> You can't get around facts with bullshit.
> 
> Statistics on Race and the Criminal Justice System 2012 - Publications - GOV.UK
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why you all are stilll fighting about the SECONDARY sources of this news.. I managed to find the origin of the 90% figure in the UK Times, The Independent, (other leading UK papers),  archives of Parliament and the HuffPo.
> 
> Turns out, the 2ndary sources had the NUMBERS correct, they just embellished some of the conclusions and opinions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the links and I'll be happy to comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were posted several times. and re-quoted. Try posts #80, 82 and 102 for starters. It's MAINSTREAM news and somewhat OLD by now. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that UK authorities have not been dealing with this issue in public. And knowledge dribbles out by individual court cases..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @flacaltenn
> 
> All bullshit. The UK authorities are dealing with the issue, because it's a lie, fiction, made up.
> See my links and comments above.
> If you can't research basic facts, preferring to post bullshit and lies to forward a racist/bigoted agenda, you should be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your beef is with mainstream journalism in the UK and statements of parliament  -- not with a USMB moderator.  To be labeling the UK Times, the Independent, and the Guardian as "bbullshit" would require considerably more work on your part,  then taking a cheap shot at my moderator status.,  Are you lazy???  Or just dishonest?
> 
> If you think there is some statistic in that massive UK database (that u have not read) -- that refutes SPECIFICALLY grooming and child prostitution numbers reported in the papers,  Dig it out.  Remember, the topic is grooming, and pimping for prostitution,  not petty theft...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the link, download the files and read.
> Your bigoted opinion is based on bullshit, not reality.
> Newspapers tend to create stories based on a single event, or stats taken out of context in order to produce a story that sounds good.
> In fact, you have to be a total moron to accept that load of old bollocks without checking, and totally off your head to spew it back out as fact.
> 
> Are you a moron?
Click to expand...






Opened up each file and read the same non committal answer to ethnicity of the suspects    NOT STATED, and it covers all crimes not just sexual abuse of children. The real evidence is in the actual numbers of criminals in UK prisons showing that 20% of the population is guilty of 80% of all crime, the 20% being immigrant extraction. Any devious fool can say only 100 Pakistani muslims were guilty of fraud, but when a pareto analysis is done we see that in the majority of cases the major fraudsters were the Pakistani muslims with 0.001% of the muslim population being guilty while 0.00001% of the indigenous is guilty. I n the case of child grooming and rape the figures are muslims  0.01% to indigenous  0.00000001 % . This shows that  muslims are more predisposed to groom 11 year old girls for sex and rape them by a factor of 600. All this in the link you gave of the ethnicities actually given for the crimes.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Post 102
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this to mean that 18 is total number of trials for this offense in those cities -
> NINE major England cities
> 56 people found guilty in 18 separate trials. 50 of them were Muslim. That = 89%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine out of 50 cities - well, gosh, why not all of them?
> Easy, they chose the ones that suited their story, not the real picture.
> 
> Maybe the NSPCC has some insight on this.
> Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, the Muslims knew a lot of kids, or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, all those cases covered in only 18 trials? or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> In other words, the idiot end of the USMB take the things they want to tell you, but totally ignore everything else because it ruins their argument.
> 
> Maybe about 90% of the people involved in the chosen trials were Muslims, but the thousands of other cases, the ones ignored by the bigoted mod, were not.
Click to expand...





 You are manipulating the figures to suit again you should be linking the child sexual exploitation and not the  sexual abuse .


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know if I am a moron*. Let's find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting evidence isn't looking good for you on this issue.
> 
> Please explain why you didn't include ALL child sex abuse cases, but just mentioned the areas and time periods where Muslims were tried.
> Any idiot can claim a number by looking at a very narrow view of the whole.
> 
> Or is the truth a "cheap shot"?
> 
> @flacaltenn
Click to expand...




Lets look at the period 1995 to 2009 when the child rapes were at their highest, and we see that during that time not one muslim of any ethnicity was arrested and charged under child abuse laws, but 30 indigenous people were. Bear in mind that the authorities knew all about the grooming and sexual abuse by Pakistani men. Why were the crimes covered up at a very high level, so high that the cases were not even discussed in the Palace of Westminster. Yet lesser cases of child abuse were debated openly because they involved indigenous men and women. Why it took the dethroning of Labour before the police had the backing from Central government to take action against the perverts all over the country and bring them to justice. What we have seen up to now is just the tip of the iceberg and we can expect more arrests in more towns and cities across the UK. This scandal is not over by a long way, and it will go part way to deciding the next General election


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 102
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this to mean that 18 is total number of trials for this offense in those cities -
> NINE major England cities
> 56 people found guilty in 18 separate trials. 50 of them were Muslim. That = 89%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine out of 50 cities - well, gosh, why not all of them?
> Easy, they chose the ones that suited their story, not the real picture.
> 
> Maybe the NSPCC has some insight on this.
> Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, the Muslims knew a lot of kids, or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, all those cases covered in only 18 trials? or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> In other words, the idiot end of the USMB take the things they want to tell you, but totally ignore everything else because it ruins their argument.
> 
> Maybe about 90% of the people involved in the chosen trials were Muslims, but the thousands of other cases, the ones ignored by the bigoted mod, were not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are manipulating the figures to suit again you should be linking the child sexual exploitation and not the  sexual abuse .
Click to expand...


I simply mentioned, the figures used by the hate groups were chosen deliberately in order to make it seem as if Muslims were doing most of the child abuse.
I pointed out, to get an accurate number, you have to take all of the court convictions over many years.
Of course, that also excludes the thousands of white British men who go to Asia to fuck children.
Would you like to comment on those people?


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asia is a fucking big place, Pakistan being a tiny part of it, so "Asian" provided a great cover to hide the origin of the Pakistanis that raped so many children.
> RMBC's stupidity was based on trying to hide crime for fear of a racist backlash.
> That stupidity was a crime in itself, so they should be arrested and charged with aiding and abetting these nasty crimes.
> As for the council's stupidity and racism/bigotry; their moronic actions have made things worse, not better, proving they should be sacked anyway.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for their idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not stop at the local council but should go all the way to the top and M.P's should face court for their culpability. Then all those they enabled should be removed as illegal aliens and told to apply again. All the laws they brought in that helped in the cover up to be repealed and struck of the statute books. The  human rights laws given an overhaul so that criminals can no longer use them to their advantage.
Click to expand...


You can't really do much about the ones with UK passports, but you can kick out any of the bastards that hold foreign passports.
As for Euro human rights rules, fuck the EU.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 102
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this to mean that 18 is total number of trials for this offense in those cities -
> NINE major England cities
> 56 people found guilty in 18 separate trials. 50 of them were Muslim. That = 89%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine out of 50 cities - well, gosh, why not all of them?
> Easy, they chose the ones that suited their story, not the real picture.
> 
> Maybe the NSPCC has some insight on this.
> Statistics on child sexual abuse NSPCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 90% of children who have experienced sexual abuse, were abused by someone they knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, the Muslims knew a lot of kids, or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18,915 sexual crimes against children under 16 were recorded in England and Wales in 2012/13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, all those cases covered in only 18 trials? or maybe the stats offered by our bigoted mod are twisted to suit his story.
> 
> In other words, the idiot end of the USMB take the things they want to tell you, but totally ignore everything else because it ruins their argument.
> 
> Maybe about 90% of the people involved in the chosen trials were Muslims, but the thousands of other cases, the ones ignored by the bigoted mod, were not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are manipulating the figures to suit again you should be linking the child sexual exploitation and not the  sexual abuse .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply mentioned, the figures used by the hate groups were chosen deliberately in order to make it seem as if Muslims were doing most of the child abuse.
> I pointed out, to get an accurate number, you have to take all of the court convictions over many years.
> Of course, that also excludes the thousands of white British men who go to Asia to fuck children.
> Would you like to comment on those people?
Click to expand...




 On a pro rata scale that takes into account demographics that is the case. If say we had 10 migrants from Chile and one was found to be a serial child abuser then the pro rata rate would 1 in 10 Chileans are convicted child abusers. Compared to the 1 in 1000 Pakistani muslims, 1 in 100000 Catholic priests and 1 in 1000000 Indigenous whites. Those are the figures taken from the convictions of child abusers of the last 4 years in the UK. Pretty damning at the end of the day for Pakistani muslims, and the cases are still being investigated by the police.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asia is a fucking big place, Pakistan being a tiny part of it, so "Asian" provided a great cover to hide the origin of the Pakistanis that raped so many children.
> RMBC's stupidity was based on trying to hide crime for fear of a racist backlash.
> That stupidity was a crime in itself, so they should be arrested and charged with aiding and abetting these nasty crimes.
> As for the council's stupidity and racism/bigotry; their moronic actions have made things worse, not better, proving they should be sacked anyway.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for their idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should not stop at the local council but should go all the way to the top and M.P's should face court for their culpability. Then all those they enabled should be removed as illegal aliens and told to apply again. All the laws they brought in that helped in the cover up to be repealed and struck of the statute books. The  human rights laws given an overhaul so that criminals can no longer use them to their advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't really do much about the ones with UK passports, but you can kick out any of the bastards that hold foreign passports.
> As for Euro human rights rules, fuck the EU.
Click to expand...





 Many have dual, triple or even quadruple passports with other nations and we can revoke a person passport at any time, they are a privilege not a right. So doing this and putting them on a blacklist would cause them no real hardship, but would curtail their travelling and leaving the country


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> On a pro rata scale that takes into account demographics that is the case. If say we had 10 migrants from Chile and one was found to be a serial child abuser then the pro rata rate would 1 in 10 Chileans are convicted child abusers. Compared to the 1 in 1000 Pakistani muslims, 1 in 100000 Catholic priests and 1 in 1000000 Indigenous whites. Those are the figures taken from the convictions of child abusers of the last 4 years in the UK. Pretty damning at the end of the day for Pakistani muslims, and the cases are still being investigated by the police.



What you're saying is, the number of Pakistanis convicted has to be multiplied up before you get your 90%.
How about British entertainers as a percentage of the total population.
The incidence of DJs and other entertainment professionals in the UK is a tiny minority of the general population, but a hell of a lot have been convicted lately.
Perhaps we should multiply that number up and find out 99% of sex crimes against children are committed by TV personalities.

The 2001 UK Census recorded 107,871 Australian-born people, one committed and was convicted of 12 counts of rape.
The UK population is 63 million so we need to divide that by 107,871 to get the factor.
584.
There were 18,915  cases in 2012/3.
Rolf did 12, times 584 to get the pro rata figure makes 7,008.
Fuck a duck, Rolf Harris was guilty of about 40% of UK sex crimes.

That or your theory is a load of old bollocks.

If you have to resort to distorting numbers to make your point, you are probably wrong.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Many have dual, triple or even quadruple passports with other nations and we can revoke a person passport at any time, they are a privilege not a right. So doing this and putting them on a blacklist would cause them no real hardship, but would curtail their travelling and leaving the country



It would stop them getting into the UK and, if blacklisted there, a lot of other countries as well.


----------



## ThirdTerm

A previous study conducted by the Child Exploitation and Online Protection Centre (Ceop) on "localised grooming" found that 30% of offenders (367) were white and 28% were Asian (346). It's also known that white offenders commit attacks in isolation and grooming (i.e. via social networking sites, teachers caught flirting with their pupils), while Pakistani men were caught transferring girls among young men at ethnic food restaurants common in the Asian community. Street grooming is hard to detect because it has been done in great secrecy with the victims' consent and the victims are usually abandoned children in care homes who are unlikely to contact the police.


This anonymous victim details how she was lured into dating with older men after she befriended a group of well-dressed young men and her accent somewhat sounds Irish. She also complained that the police treated her like a naughty child, presuming that she was the problem when she was formally interviewed by police officers, and the police declined to investigate further in similar cases. Most perpetrators in organised street grooming were taxi drivers of Pakistani origin and their profession was more to do with their criminality than their ethnicity or faith and British Pakistanis traditionally work as tax drivers. Being taxi drivers made it easy for them to pick up girls from care homes at night and most attacks were committed in taxis.



> A man who used to work at a Rotherham children's care home, where some of the residents were targeted for abuse, said the victims' first contact with abusers would often come via taxis - paid for by the council in some cases. The drivers would "take the longest route possible" and begin flirting with the girls, asking their age and then discussing sex. He also said girls at the home would regularly be out with their abusers in the evening, saying: "It was constant, a constant nighttime occurrence. It was very rare for the young people to actually be in at the night time." He added: "Sometimes, they would tie bedsheets together and climb out of their window. Obviously, from a second storey window, that's dangerous as well." Police were usually called whenever a girl went missing but they did not take much action beyond ensuring she was returned safely.
> Rotherham Abuse Victims Travelled In Taxis Paid For By The Council


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a pro rata scale that takes into account demographics that is the case. If say we had 10 migrants from Chile and one was found to be a serial child abuser then the pro rata rate would 1 in 10 Chileans are convicted child abusers. Compared to the 1 in 1000 Pakistani muslims, 1 in 100000 Catholic priests and 1 in 1000000 Indigenous whites. Those are the figures taken from the convictions of child abusers of the last 4 years in the UK. Pretty damning at the end of the day for Pakistani muslims, and the cases are still being investigated by the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're saying is, the number of Pakistanis convicted has to be multiplied up before you get your 90%.
> How about British entertainers as a percentage of the total population.
> The incidence of DJs and other entertainment professionals in the UK is a tiny minority of the general population, but a hell of a lot have been convicted lately.
> Perhaps we should multiply that number up and find out 99% of sex crimes against children are committed by TV personalities.
> 
> The 2001 UK Census recorded 107,871 Australian-born people, one committed and was convicted of 12 counts of rape.
> The UK population is 63 million so we need to divide that by 107,871 to get the factor.
> 584.
> There were 18,915  cases in 2012/3.
> Rolf did 12, times 584 to get the pro rata figure makes 7,008.
> Fuck a duck, Rolf Harris was guilty of about 40% of UK sex crimes.
> 
> That or your theory is a load of old bollocks.
> 
> If you have to resort to distorting numbers to make your point, you are probably wrong.
Click to expand...





 NO not at all, what I have said is that the numbers of Pakistanis raping children is higher than all the other groups. You don't need to multiply up to get the real numbers. In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls over a period of 16 years. It was not a single rape and no more contact it was repeated rapes by more than one Pakistani many of the times . So if they each raped each girl 20 times then the number of crimes committed is numbers of Pakistanis    255 x numbers of girls  1400  x  number of rapes  20  which gives a total of 7,140,000 individual crimes which is 446,250 rapes a year between the 255 Pakistanis which is 5 girls raped a day by each Pakistani muslim.

 Now to your comparison  Rolf Harris was convicted of 12 rapes, he was 1 out of  107,871 so the pro rata rate was 1 in 107,871 of Australians is a rapist, and he was a serial rapist with 12 counts. So he only managed 12 crimes over the period he was accused of raping  making it 1 rape a year.  No multiplying up at all just simple analysis of the facts.


I have not distorted number, figures or facts just shown the pro rata rates (  that is the numbers brought down to an equal footing to show the most likely outcome )


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many have dual, triple or even quadruple passports with other nations and we can revoke a person passport at any time, they are a privilege not a right. So doing this and putting them on a blacklist would cause them no real hardship, but would curtail their travelling and leaving the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would stop them getting into the UK and, if blacklisted there, a lot of other countries as well.
Click to expand...




 Which would make them wandering vagabonds with no support, and despised and hated by everyone


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> NO not at all, what I have said is that the numbers of Pakistanis raping children is higher than all the other groups. You don't need to multiply up to get the real numbers. *In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls *over a period of 16 years.



Did you post links to show that?


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO not at all, what I have said is that the numbers of Pakistanis raping children is higher than all the other groups. You don't need to multiply up to get the real numbers. *In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls *over a period of 16 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post links to show that?
Click to expand...



 Here you go

Rotherham child abuse scandal Victim told police names of 250 men who raped her but they did NOTHING - Mirror Online


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO not at all, what I have said is that the numbers of Pakistanis raping children is higher than all the other groups. You don't need to multiply up to get the real numbers. *In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls *over a period of 16 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post links to show that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal Victim told police names of 250 men who raped her but they did NOTHING - Mirror Online
Click to expand...


Sorry, just some crap newspaper report, no evidence at all.
We know there's a problem, but making up bullshit, or even using bullshit as evidence is no way to solve it.

Try again, but with your brain turned on.


----------



## Phoenall

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO not at all, what I have said is that the numbers of Pakistanis raping children is higher than all the other groups. You don't need to multiply up to get the real numbers. *In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls *over a period of 16 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post links to show that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal Victim told police names of 250 men who raped her but they did NOTHING - Mirror Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, just some crap newspaper report, no evidence at all.
> We know there's a problem, but making up bullshit, or even using bullshit as evidence is no way to solve it.
> 
> Try again, but with your brain turned on.
Click to expand...



 What other evidence would you accept the police report that shows they turned the evidence down, because that is in the media report as well. You know the laws in the UK as well as I do, and if this was not true then the media would not print it.


----------



## Indofred

Phoenall said:


> What other evidence would you accept the police report that shows they turned the evidence down, because that is in the media report as well. You know the laws in the UK as well as I do, and if this was not true then the media would not print it.



Real evidence.
Some crap report in some arse wipe of a newspaper, without a single reference to anything is hardly evidence.
You claimed


> In Rotherham 255 pakistani muslims are known to have raped 1400 girls


Prove it.


----------

